# East Coast Tropical Storm Sandy around Halloween



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Gosh that is awful! We had a severe thunderstorm here last night, lasted 2 hours. 2 hours of watching out the window and waiting for everything to get destroyed/blown away/disintegrated.

I really hope this does not happen to you and the other east coast peeps on H-ween. It is the ultimate let down. 

My husband said the same thing last night about storms attacking at H-ween. Good thoughts and vibes to you for decent weather.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We're just north of you. No matter what the weather has in store, home haunters will make the best of it. The possible timing is eerily similar to the mini-blizzard of 2011. That's when my daughter suggested making a snow witch instead of a snow man. Hopefully, things won't be so bad this year and we will not lose power for 10 days, like last year!









Eric


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as the forecast is pretty bleak. I'm holding off until Saturday/Sunday to set up the canopy and wall panels. The castle facade won't go up until Tuesday as it is weather sensitive. I agreee with Shockwave that the frustrating part is all the work and planning that goes into one night. and if the weather is terrible, the whole thing is a wash. I know we can say "there's always next year" but that just sucks!! lol! I may do a modest front yard set up if the weather blows but as this is the last year for the full walk through I'm really hoping it is decent enough to do it right. Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm really worried about the weather forecast, also. It has been a perfect 70 degrees and sunny this week, but next Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday have SNOW in the forecast with highs in the forties. Last year we had a downpour for two hours (trick-or-treat time). I think it could get ugly, unfortunately.  This is the last major haunt I'm doing, and it looks like it could be ruined. All I ask is for a clear night! Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just read this weather story tonight and sure hope all our haunters on the east coast aren't going to be affected by it. In case you've been too busy getting ready and haven't heard about Sandy thought you should at least be aware of it.

Possible Nor'easter Sandy Around Halloween?

From Washington Post


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just read about the storm and thought of you Shockwave and other eastcoasters. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. While not at all the same I guess you could safely decorate your windows inside so if the weather clears up at the last minute the house still looks Halloweenie. Battery lighting sounds like a good bet inside either way (in case power goes out).

I could swear it was just last year that the east coast got hit with an icy storm at Halloween time.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Stay to the east, stay to the east, stay to the east......I've got to much out and I don't want to be forced to bring it back in !!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll probably have to dismantle the graveyard either way, even if it's not a direct hit it's supposed to be 40mph sustained winds along the coast. I'm supposed to be going to Orlando on Friday and may not even be able to get on the road until Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Even though we are farther inland I'm still sweating it. Last years washout was bad enough, got some serious hours into this year.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Every computer model except one has this storm blocked by a low sweeping off the coast. Unfortunately, even that low spells rain for Sunday, Monday, and even Tuesday. It's the lesser of two evils, but still evil. All those days are prime time setup. Nothing worse than looking out the window at rain knowing you have a ton work to do. But regardless, I'm setting up the grave yard fence tomorrow. It'll hold up and really needs to be up and done. I'm gonna nudge forward and hope for the best.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

It's interesting that weather is a real player this year. You try to get outside and get props together and set into place, only to grab them up and shove them back into the garage, boy this sux. Keep your fingers crossed boys and girls, let that storm push east and miss the US and let rain stop so the ground can dry. Snow..... what a better way to start winter and get us all in the mood, not here in Fla. just give us some cool weather so it feels like fall.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

I just hope it stays off the coast. I have way too much stuff out and no where to store it if there is a huge deviation from the anticipated path.

* crossing fingers for another miss *


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Accuweather isn't exactly what I'd call them, more like BlowThingsWayOuttaProportionForRatingsWeather.

Not that this thing doesn't have potential to be a huge storm because it does, but Accuweather will never be my go-to for weather. I stick with my Capital Weather Gang guys at the Washington Post. They're waaay more accurate than Accuweather.

This is their take on it for the DC/MD/VA area:



> Models suggest that areas from New Jersey northward into New England have a better chance at seeing significant impacts from Sandy than we do here in the D.C. area. But at this point it’s too early to rule anything out. Confidence:Low


It's still too early to tell.

I don't put anything out until Halloween so it's easier for me to decide what to do, but it still sucks. Last year with good weather on a weeknight we had about 30 kids, so I'm not setting up a TON of stuff anyway since it's a weeknight, but if it rains it may be down to just Hallowindow & pumpkins.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

We don't do a haunt as we live in a semi and basically have no front yard. If we ever did decide to do one, we'd probably use the garage. I know the disappointment that must come with bad weather. All we can hope for is the best.

This threat of storm reminds me of one Halloween a few years back that had a forecast of rain Halloween night. I think it was like a 60% chance, so we all thought it was coming. Halloween night arrives and we're looking at the satellite and the precipitation is _right_ over us, but it still wasn't raining out. I think it finally came around 8 or 9, which is pretty much the end of TOTing hour around here. Needless to say, we were very thankful...and confused, LOL. So yes, there's an encouraging story. 

I would say that anything that is dependent on the weather needs a back-up plan if possible to move things to a sheltered area. Kinda like outdoor weddings...They take a year or more to plan and because of that, you need Plan B in case the weather doesn't co-operate. It's not exactly as you imagined it, but you and your guests are still happy.

But here's hoping all your Plan A's work out.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for everyone on the east coast, heck I have them crossed for everyone on the forums, the next few days will tell.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hope for the north east is now fading fast. It's not certain yet, but everything now is suggesting that the north east will get a direct hit from this system, actually veering into the area. Unless there's a big change in the indicators, my extreme halloween will shut down this year. I'm not even gonna prep. I'll just put some props up inside and make it halloween for us in the house. But the more serious issue is an actual damaging storm at this point. Losing the holiday may very well be the least of the problems for us up here. Still hoping this thing stays out east enough to pass us by. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While I'm on the other coast, I still feel for all of you guys with plans up in the air. As you pretty much said Shockwave, if it does veer near the coast, lots more can be lost than halloween plans and props. i feel for all those Halloween stores back east as well. After getting shutdown early last year to have this happen to them this year during their busiest time of year has got to hurt really badly. Some local stores or franchises might not make it past a second year. Most of us here have learned to shop early but the vast majority of families I bet pick up stuff during the last week. Keeping fingers crossed for all of you.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the stores have done just fine. Merchandise flew out the doors this year. What may actually happen in the north east is a problem NEXT year. If we all bought our stuff this year and never got to use it, we feel like we're ahead of the game next year and we don't buy, or buy substantially less. I know I will. That can spell trouble next year for sales. We shall see. May the storm pass us all up.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Deadview said:


> Stay to the east, stay to the east, stay to the east......


I've been saying the same thing! Snow last year, now a hurricane. I'm not sure if I can take this anymore! What I would give for a nice Halloween without weather issues.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm reasonably confident that Sandy will stay far enough out to sea not to severely bother us too much. Still, like you said, the low will still bring rain. Stinks.

Having said that...it's a hurricane. They have a habit of surprising us. And at least one meteorologist down here has suggested a Long Island landfall...so be careful!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Nah, nope, no way... That ***** sandy is going out to sea! She's not going to ruin our high unholy holiday! Cheers from DC, the center of all recent disasters...


----------



## mrdonenzone (May 23, 2011)

Great.. and I live in South Florida


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

mrdonenzone said:


> Great.. and I live in South Florida


Me too....since Dec. 1992....had A LOT of close calls, and went through
Hurricane Wilma back in Oct. 2005...and that pretty much ruined Halloween,

Now this....http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/tropics-scenarios-us-threat-20121022

Stay to the FAR EAST you stupid storm!


----------



## mrdonenzone (May 23, 2011)

The Real Joker said:


> Me too....since Dec. 1992....had A LOT of close calls, and went through
> Hurricane Wilma back in Oct. 2005...and that pretty much ruined Halloween,
> 
> Now this....http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/tropics-scenarios-us-threat-20121022
> ...


haha I remember Wilma... we lost power for 2 weeks and it came back Halloween night. I actually was able to set up a mini haunt


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

You can all blame this on me - I am waiting to have my big annual party on the last Saturday before Halloween (usually I do it earlier) and I need my outdoor space to accomodate everyone - and it so figures that a tropical storm is going to hit this weekend


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

This is really really bad.


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lets all put our haunt vibe together and push this sucker out to sea. Worked too freakin hard to have this one day be a washout!!!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm with you on that one! I'm gonna have to keep tabs on what the town will officially say about an alternate day for TOT would be. I may go so far as to post signs around the neighborhood that my haunt will be up and TOT's are welcome on perhaps Friday, as a way of saving the holiday for the neighborhood. Keep in mind that I have a large display- the only one of it's kind in a relatively unlit area. We had 125 tots last year. If I can salvage the fun for all, I'd actually be happy to do it. I spent a lot on candy to begin with- it must go! This may be a way forward, worse case scenario.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks like in.ny we are screwed this yr. Which sucks cause I have a haunt planed this weekend through halloween...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm supposed to be heading out to a big party this weekend. I just got smacked with a huge band of strong rain and wind (north of Palm Beach County) driving home this evening and _we're not even supposed to be getting it yet_. At this point I'm just hoping it will only be moderately bad, and not nightmare weather.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah..its predicting rain here. Been raining the last two days so everything has come to a screeching halt. I have painting I need to to but I cant do it in the house and there is no where outside dry to do it. I did get my fence posts painted, the coals are done and the cauldron needs to have a hole drilled for the lights and fog machine. That hubby can do tomorrow. Its suppose to be nice tomorrow and friday so I am hoping to get everything done in the next two days then set up Mon/Tues. IF we dont get the rain. If we do then it will be a mad dash to set up on Wed. Time will tell. I have a lot more time into stuff this year so I hope its not a wash with the tots. Saying a prayer that it holds off until after trick or treat hours!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Our party is Saturday night, so everything will be up and ready for it. I was looking forward to crashing Sunday, put on a few spook movies and relax. Now it looks like I'll be taking down our outside decorations before the storm gets here. Even if it's nice Wednesday, no way I could take the day off to re-decorate...


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

If Halloween is bad I am going to open up the day after and let my neighbors know about it. My big concern is mud that weekend when I am reenacting WWI, yeah it got nasty in real life in the trenches back them but being cold and wet all weekend does suck.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Link to the latest from the Washington Post Capital Weather Gang:

Mega-storm threat growing for mid-Atlantic and Northeast early next week from hurricane Sandy

So basically anywhere from the Mid-Atlantic region to the Northeast should stock up on water, batteries, & generators.



> Making matters worse, the storm will coincide with a full moon Monday night, meaning elevated tides above normal levels. Astronomically high tides have played a key role in historic coastal flooding events along the East Coast, such as the Ash Wednesday storm of March, 1962.
> 
> Inland areas in the mid-Atlantic and Northeast, from Richmond to Washington, D.C. to New York City to Boston, may also deal with significant storm impacts. Heavy rains are possible along with punishing winds. But the track is key in determining exactly where and we cannot say which areas, if any, will experience these conditions.
> 
> ...


So, it's still looking like it may be outta MD by Wed., but that doesn't mean that there couldn't be power outages, trees down, the usual crap that happens around here.

We will be getting some extra gas for the generator just in case.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Crap, how many threads are there about this storm?!?  I'll just repost what I posted in another storm thread!!

Link to the latest from the Washington Post Capital Weather Gang:

Mega-storm threat growing for mid-Atlantic and Northeast early next week from hurricane Sandy

So basically anywhere from the Mid-Atlantic region to the Northeast should stock up on water, batteries, & generators.



> Making matters worse, the storm will coincide with a full moon Monday night, meaning elevated tides above normal levels. Astronomically high tides have played a key role in historic coastal flooding events along the East Coast, such as the Ash Wednesday storm of March, 1962.
> 
> Inland areas in the mid-Atlantic and Northeast, from Richmond to Washington, D.C. to New York City to Boston, may also deal with significant storm impacts. Heavy rains are possible along with punishing winds. But the track is key in determining exactly where and we cannot say which areas, if any, will experience these conditions.
> 
> ...


So, it's still looking like it may be outta MD by Wed., but that doesn't mean that there couldn't be power outages, trees down, the usual crap that happens around here.

We will be getting some extra gas for the generator just in case.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm praying for you guys up there. We're going to get wind for a couple of day. I really hope The Weather Channel is wrong with this one because it looks like your going to get smacked right between the eyes. Lets hope the jet stream pushes farther east so it keeps the storm off the coast. Take care guys !


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

This really sucks! Last year had snow this year a nor'easter/hurricane/tropical storm. Even if this mega storm Sandy trots to the east we will still have to deal with the mighty winds. I usually don't set up till the big day but I do the lighting and dig the holes for my stones and props and some other things so the set up isn't so time consuming on Halloween......that was going to be on Sunday but now don't know cause of the winds. Checked the weather for Halloween and it was 30% chance of showers with wind gusts of 22mph.....awful for props and fog. Not to even mention the fact we could loose power.....ugh


----------



## maswondering (Oct 23, 2012)

Im praying it stays off our FLorida coast as my display is already up....have extra hands on deck to do a quick dismantle if needed...sigh...all the hard work ..at least I got some pictures.


----------



## Ulfric (Nov 10, 2010)

I have had my two canopies (10X20) setup and enclosed for about a month now as I have been setting up the walls and decorating. I have been through two pretty good wind storms and everything survived. The only issue is the river of water that flows through the haunt. We open on Friday night and then again on Halloween so I may get one good night before it all gets destroyed by the hurricane. Being open on Friday is the only thing that is keeping my spirits up every time I watch the weather. I am planning to take in all the outdoor props over the weekend and putting as many as I can back out for Halloween. It just makes it double the work and really takes the wind out of my sails about doing it again next year.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Raining pretty much all day here in S. Florida...and gonna rain mostly ALL weekend, and sunny on Sunday.

So our plans to attend 2 parties over the weekend may be rained out. 

Hopefully the rain will not be too bad on Sat. night.

I do feel bad for everyone else on the eastern seaboard all the way up to New York state


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Crap, how many threads are there about this storm?!?  I'll just repost what I posted in another storm thread!!
> 
> Link to the latest from the Washington Post Capital Weather Gang:
> 
> ...


My concern is the aftermath that you mentioned. The storm should be up to northern New England by Monday/Tuesday if it keeps at this rate but I'm concerned about all of the downed wires and messed up roads that may prevent Halloween from happening. Halloween was a no-go last year because of the snow from the 29th & 30th and I am not ready for it to be cancelled this year too! Really, really crossing my fingers that if we still have a storm raging on the 30th that it's rain instead of snow.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The latest:
Hurricane Sandy becomes stronger and larger than expected



> The latest National Hurricane Center indicates the maximum sustained winds are 105 mph, and tropical storm force winds extend 140 miles out from the center. Sandy is a strong category 2 hurricane.
> 
> Through much of the weekend, most of the strong winds and heavy rainfall associated with Sandy will remain off the U.S. coast, except for the coastal Carolinas. This graphic (to the right) from the Hydrometeorological Prediction Center (HPC) shows the forecast rainfall totals from Thursday morning through Sunday morning. The largest amounts over land are in coastal areas of the Carolinas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We are in Connecticut, which will get hit by the strongest part of the storm, the northeastern quadrant. Still time for forecasts to change though. At least it won't be snow like last year.

http://icons-ak.wunderground.com/data/images/at201218_5day.gif

Eric


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Very worried, lots of wind and rain. Going trim back the final set up and hope for the best!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

As of now I don't plan on anything outside. It's gone from holiday mode to storm planning mode. Looks like we will be getting a direct hit. The holiday outdoor display is cancelled unless something very different is forecast.


----------



## Techster (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like my animatronics will be staying inside on Halloween, doesn't the weather know there's no rain, snow, wind, sleet or hail allowed on Halloween.

Gosh.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Xane said:


> I'm supposed to be heading out to a big party this weekend. I just got smacked with a huge band of strong rain and wind (north of Palm Beach County) driving home this evening and _we're not even supposed to be getting it yet_. At this point I'm just hoping it will only be moderately bad, and not nightmare weather.


We'll be "getting it" until Saturday 

I live in Hollywood, FL, and it's raining here ( again )

Hopefully Sat. night will be nice for us.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ugg! Not again! Mother Nature hates Halloween!*

Last year we got hit with a rediculous snow storm that all but shut down Halloween in this area -- there were still leaves on the trees so they became heavy and fell into the street and onto houses. With all the cracks and pops echoing outside, I felt like I was in Baghdad. Now they are calling for "Frankenstorm" with is going to beat this area up a year to the week -- Halloween!

Wonderful



-- some excerpts from CBS News/ --

"An unusual nasty mix of a hurricane and a winter storm that forecasters are now calling "Frankenstorm" is likely to blast most of the East Coast next week, focusing the worst of its weather mayhem around New York City and New Jersey."

"U.S. government forecasters on Thursday upped the odds of a major weather mess, now saying there's a 90 percent chance that the East will get steady gale-force winds, heavy rain, flooding and maybe snow starting Sunday and stretching past Halloween on Wednesday."

"Meteorologists say it is likely to cause $1 billion in damages."

"The storm is a mix of Hurricane Sandy, now in the Caribbean as a Category 2 storm, as well as an early winter storm in the West and a blast of arctic air from the North. They're predicted to collide and park over the country's most populous coastal corridor and reach as far inland as Ohio."


"The hurricane part of the storm is likely to come ashore somewhere in New Jersey on Tuesday morning, said National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration forecaster Jim Cisco. But this is a storm that will affect a far wider area, so people all along the East have to be wary, Cisco said."


"Both private and federal meteorologists are calling this a storm that will likely go down in the history books."


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Best of luck to all our friends on the East Coast!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not even finished setting up.... I'm BUMMED!!!!!!! It appears we're in the path. Yeep. We'll all have to meet on here during the storm for a 'Frankenstorm Party' and commiserate on damaged decorations.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it too late to change my haunt theme to a "perfect storm" theme??


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

chuckb0004 said:


> Lets all put our haunt vibe together and push this sucker out to sea. Worked too freakin hard to have this one day be a washout!!!!


Im Dancing in that circle! Looks like we wont get clear til late tues which gives me no time at all to assemble everything  Looks like a partial wind proof display for me


----------



## mrdonenzone (May 23, 2011)

*East Coast Haunters: "Frankenstorm" is coming*

A hurricane and a winter storm are expected to collide, which could cause a billion dollars in damage. It will bring heavy rains, winds and is expected to hit during the middle of next week. They are calling it the more severe version of the 1991 "perfect storm."

http://news.yahoo.com/noaa-east-beware-coming-frankenstorm-171317994.html


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Can this pleased be merged into existing storm threads?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

There's like 6 threads about this...hey mods...please emerge


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

This blows [ pun] big time. I broke my butt saving and rebuilding my old stuff [ $$$$ took a big pay cut to keep my job of 25 yrs] I have most of it out , the Mrs wants me to take it down., I said No Halloween [ my day] I don't put the Xmas stuff out LOTS of lights
I have often called her a Witch so lets see what she can do "Lady Solitaire" the Witch Queen.
OK guys and Gals Lets get our Ghosts, Demonds, Ghols and Gods together for one big Spell


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Yup I live in Ny and from what they are saying we are gonna get slammed! I had our annual Halloween Party last Saturday night so i am happy we didn't have many issues with weather. We don't decorate outside because we have a fear of our things getting stolen. I pray it passes us for all who do decorate outside. Last year we had that damn storm on the night of our party and quite a few guests of course couldn't make it!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Techster said:


> Looks like my animatronics will be staying inside on Halloween, doesn't the weather know there's no rain, snow, wind, sleet or hail allowed on Halloween.
> 
> Gosh.


Yeah, I think that is the best idea. I'm not going to carry them all upstairs and not be able to put them out. Even if we don't get hit that hard just get light showers on Halloween, it will still ruin them.


----------



## mrdonenzone (May 23, 2011)

The Real Joker said:


> There's like 6 threads about this...hey mods...please emerge


who . .


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well it looks like the worst of this storm for us here in the Philly area will be late Sunday,Monday and early Tuesday. So Halloween day should be ok. Also looks like alot of the props I have up will be coming down for safe keeping on Sunday.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

We dont have a party and are also scared of stuff being stolen so basically set up and take down all in about 3 days. I worked so hard this year if its a no go I may shed a tear....


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

As of right now, we won't be "getting it" until Sunday so I'm still going ahead as planned for the haunt walk through Sat night.....80% of it is set up in a building so that will be OK but the remaining 20% will have to be taken back down Sat night...I'm cutting way back on outdoor decorations but will still have to put up the party tent and take down that night...At least there is the haunt building and a couple out buildings around it I can throw stuff in quickly Sat night and sort it later after the storm....I love how we've got to dance around this S%^& every year.....SHEESH!!!!....ZR


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm so frustrated with this crap storm!!! 

We just advertised in the paper that we'd be open to TOTer's Sunday - halloween... now I'm scared to put out my decorations! 
I'm hoping (like everyone else) that it ends up being a complete blowover storm and nothing really amounts to anything...


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

It just seems that you can't win for losing. I had to buy a bunch of new props this year and it looks like I will have to buy a bunch of new ones for next year also. I guess we'll have to wait it out and see. I'd hate to have another Halloween ruined by this,


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Mother Nature doesn't hate Halloween...just the east coast.


----------



## skid_68 (Aug 30, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Mother Nature doesn't hate Halloween...just the east coast.


I'm glad we're lookin good this year in Northern Utah.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol, can you blame her with all the nincompoops out here? I mean really!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep, party on Saturday, stuff comes down on Sunday. Dang it all! My DH worked so hard to build the pirate dungeon and now some wicked witch from the south is going to blow it apart before the TOTers even get to enjoy it! Not cool Sandy!!!!!!


----------



## myrealm (May 6, 2010)

I am giving it untill saturday before I decide to break it all down and hopefully be able to put it all back up halloween morning. This just sucks.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Will be bringing the inflatable inside the garage on Saturday morning. Oddly enough, the forecast for Halloween day itself doesn't look too bad, so I may put out a few things, depending on the storm's aftermath.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

I’m in NE Pennsylvania as well. I’m really bummed.

I’ve been having a hard time getting time to set up my graveyard and now just as its coming together a major storm I might ruin it. 
I’ve spent a lot of time trying to design and build an outdoor pepper’s ghost, Now decided to drop that plan and do something safer but I now have to wait and see what will happen because I may have to gather up all my tombstones if it looks like it’s going to be bad enough. I just hope it will be out of here before Wednesday so our Halloween can save. 

I feel bad for those haunters on the coast that may take a beating and those that are further north that may have Halloween cancelled all together. 

Those of you in the path of the storm, please be safe 

I wish the best for all those who have clear skies for Halloween.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in central VA where so far they are forecasting high winds and rain for sunday into monday. I'm off work next week fortunately so my plan is to dismantle everything that can be blown away or over, leave all my stakes and rebar anchors in place and start rebuilding as soon as the storm passes. I figure me and my son can get everything secured in an hour and back up ready to go in just 2 or three hours. Our forecast for Wed is still looking good for Halloween so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Right now I plan on adding some rebar to the bases of my carnival booths and removing the cross braces on top for the storm. The promo sign and painted backdrop will be moving inside so they don't tear. Everything that can go out when the rain starts to die down on Wednesday is being mounted together into large set dressing that can just be screwed down on the big day. And worst case scenario: I set up the full haunt on November 1 for photos/videos and tear down November 2. I'm used to doing everything the day of. Looks like nature is forcing me back into old habits.


----------



## ltweety444 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Hurricane Sandy please go away*

Don't know who else is on the east coast but hurricane sandy is really pissing me off. I live in Maryland and it's not looking good for Halloween right now with flooding and winds into Wednesday now. Ugh!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Mother Nature screws the NE*

Well unfortunately it looks as if Sandy is going to ruin many a haunter in the NE. I for one will not take a chance in having my props destroyed and will probably shut it down for the year. I plan on breaking down as much as possible Saturday and however much I can get down Sunday before she hits.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

I know looks like we're done too!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Be safe guys.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a bit north of you and it doesn't look like it's going away!! Looks like a direct hit on Tuesday for us.......Our Halloween Party is Saturday.....we'll spend Sunday taking some of our decorations down so we don't lose them......

Ughhhhh!!!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm with you guys - we get winds, but a Cat 1 Hurricane? I just might have to bring everything in.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hoping it moves out to sea & doesn't turn into all of you in the Northeastern seaboard. Check out this thread to see what others are doing, and everyone stay safe!


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm in Florida in an area they seem to get hit by most storms. A tropical storm or a weak cat 1 is really not a big deal. Yes you def need to bring any of your ligh stuff in but it won't be trend of the world. The news up north makes hurricanes and heat waves seem like the world is coming to an end. The news here in Florida does the same thing when temps get below freezing. Everyone's running around like we are all gonna die lol. Point is yes you need to take precautions, yes you need to be ready, but don't let the hype ruin your fun. Anything less then a cat 2 calls for hurricane party's around here.


----------



## FS3 (Jun 19, 2012)

i think I'm gonna take down some of the more delicate items. get my FCG off the roof . Take some tombstones in( they are just on with Velcro) pick up my spiders maybe even put the casket back in the basement. for a couple of days. I will leave my fence and the stake light's I think. The temps are gonna drop too so it may be that we don't get as many TOT's anyway. But I'm gonna take a half day vacation on Wednesday to try and put it all back up before sundown.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Most of my stuff is pretty weather proof given the weather where we live, it has to be. I only have a few items that aren't and I bring them in every night along with the lighting effects. Just really sucks because I have a small fortune in candy! We have a huge party tent and I tried to talk my husband into putting it in the driveway but he is using it for something else right now


----------



## ckenyon1964 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yup. I live on Long Island. I just put the stuff up last weekend and it's coming down on Sunday. I've worked too hard on the props to have them become the property of someone else two towns away LOL.


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just can't believe this. Last year the wind and the snow and now this. It's unbelievable. What a letdown after months of preparation and anticipation. We can't gt a break!!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i know i hope we dont get it im freaking out and kinda fustrated go away sandy lol we my pray it goes away


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I am super sorry to hear that. I know how much work and heart goes into this, so having a wash out really hurts.

I'm on the edge of this mess, depending on where the storm goes, who knows. It's beyond my control.

We've had acceptable to good weather for many years on Halloween, so I guess odds are that one of these years will be a disaster.


----------



## Kimba212 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for all you guys on the east coast. I hope Sandy turns and blows out to sea sooner than expected, and that hope will remain alive for all of your shows to go on after all. blessings


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Well it looks like the worst of this storm for us here in the Philly area will be late Sunday,Monday and early Tuesday. So Halloween day should be ok.


That's what they say for us, too, but I'll believe it when I see it. There's still a lot of different ways this storm could play out. I put out most of my stuff halloween day, so hopefully it clears our area by Wednesday morning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

So sorry Haunting Friends! I am watching the storm with you, sad for you.

The ONE night of the year we wait for, spend money and time on...


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I just checked my hourly update and it says cloudy all day Sat until 7 PM scattered showers start....Same time as my walk through starts....UUURRRGGGHHH!!!!....I think next year, I'm doing the walk through early in Oct instead of waiting for the last weekend and hoping for the best....Mother nature obviously doesn't like the last weekend of Oct....Now I'm debating on waiting until Nov 3....I SHOULD be out there today setting up and being excited about tommorrow night since that's why we do it.....Sucks....LOL.....ZR


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> That's what they say for us, too, but I'll believe it when I see it. There's still a lot of different ways this storm could play out. I put out most of my stuff halloween day, so hopefully it clears our area by Wednesday morning.


Same here, I do it all on Halloween so maybe by then the worst will be over. But then there's power outages & downed trees to deal with.

I'll be bringing in the blow molds from the back & side of the house since that's where weather hits.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

We are preparing to stay up late Saturday night taking everything down here at the Haunted Garden. We have some major props that will get completely destroyed. We are supposed to be open 5 nights but it looks like tonight (which is opening night for us) and tomorrow night will be IT! Even if the storm passes by Tuesday night, we will not be able to recover and re-install the show as it took weeks to install. I am SO INCREDIBLY BUMMED!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Sandy can suck it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am just south of you in Central Va and my party is Saturday - all I am hoping for is a dry evening for entertaining outside!!!!!! Please, please hold out until Sunday!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Right now here in Jax. we've got winds at 20 with gusts to 30 but they say they will get stronger as the day goes and bands of rain from time to time. Should clear out by late Sat. Will be praying for you guys hoping the storm misses you but right now as large as it is looks like everyone in the northeast will get some of this.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Rania said:


> We are preparing to stay up late Saturday night taking everything down here at the Haunted Garden. We have some major props that will get completely destroyed. We are supposed to be open 5 nights but it looks like tonight (which is opening night for us) and tomorrow night will be IT! Even if the storm passes by Tuesday night, we will not be able to recover and re-install the show as it took weeks to install. I am SO INCREDIBLY BUMMED!


With everything you have all gone through to make this a reality, I know you are disappointed, but look at the bright side. There is a good chance that trees will get blown down onto the houses of those troublemakers that made this process so difficult for all of you, although hopefully without causing personal injuries...

Eric


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Wolfbeard said:


> With everything you have all gone through to make this a reality, I know you are disappointed, but look at the bright side. There is a good chance that trees will get blown down onto the houses of those troublemakers that made this process so difficult for all of you, although hopefully without causing personal injuries...
> 
> Eric


Dude i might leave my giant 18' Pumpkin Monster so the storm takes him into the sky so he can terrorize the city! 

Hey at least i will get some film footage that will stay with me forever. I plan to take the next 2 night to really soak it all in and appreciate it.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

The wife and I was just talking and decided it would be best to just cancel the walk through for this year....It's not worth trying to tear everything down in the rain and risk getting sick.....THIS is why when I win the power ball I'm putting up a HUGE building....Wind and rain would no longer be an issue.....ZR


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Rania said:


> _Originally Posted by Wolfbeard
> With everything you have all gone through to make this a reality, I know you are disappointed, but look at the bright side. There is a good chance that trees will get blown down onto the houses of those troublemakers that made this process so difficult for all of you, although hopefully without causing personal injuries...
> 
> Eric_
> ...


That's the Spirit! Enjoy every moment of the haunt and know that if it is shortened, it is because of the weather, and not a vocal handful of whining small-minded people. I almost had to wipe coffee off of my monitor after getting the visual of an 18' pumpkin monster flying around terrorizing the town> Mwaaa haaa haaa!

Eric


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

It is really going to be bad. I usually build my haunt on the day of Halloween. Looked at all venues for forecasts on Wednesday and it has 30% chance of showers and sustained winds between 14 and 22mph with gusts. Not good for props and fog so I have decided to just do my windows of my whole house like I usually do and front bay window and that is it. Not worth the agravation and possible damage to them. Plus I have no one to help me with the set up and I am recovering from surgery on both shoulders back in April and January so have made peace with myself that this is what it is and can't do anything about it. Don't even know if we will have any power cause we loose it easy around here with just a good thunder storm and wind from that. Will make sure we have the usual stuff on hand just in case and plenty of spirits. Good luck to my fellow haunters on the East Coast be safe and for everyone else have a kick *** night!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

It doesn't look good. They are forecasting torrential rain here from Sunday through Thursday with a wintry mix at some point. I'm holding out hope for a clear 31st but we'll see. Talking about putting together a party next Saturday so all the work isn't a waste.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Rania said:


> We are preparing to stay up late Saturday night taking everything down here at the Haunted Garden. We have some major props that will get completely destroyed. We are supposed to be open 5 nights but it looks like tonight (which is opening night for us) and tomorrow night will be IT! Even if the storm passes by Tuesday night, we will not be able to recover and re-install the show as it took weeks to install. I am SO INCREDIBLY BUMMED!


I've been thinking about you during all this hoopla. It sucks big time but we have no control over it. At least you'll have tonite & tomorrow which is better than not at all. The worst part is in some way those dumbass neighbors win, but on the bright side, we'll ALL be in the dark come Monday or longer knowing Pepco.

Not to panic anyone but..



> I’ll conclude with this note posted in the blog by AccuWeather senior Vice President Mike Smith:
> 
> A very prominent and respected National Weather Service meteorologist wrote on Facebook last night,
> 
> I’ve never seen anything like this and I’m at a loss for expletives to describe what this storm could do.


From HERE.

I'm so glad we got our generator fixed. Guess I'll be eating all that candy myself & there will be plenty of leftovers for others to bring in to work!!


----------



## ViennaMike (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm hoping it clears out of DC by the 31st, but at best, it will be putting stuff out on the afternoon of the 31st, rather than this weekend.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Its really so sad. Most of our ToT around here in NE Ohio (Akron) is scheduled for Saturday the 27th. (As I'm sure it is for most areas) And it is reported that it is just going to pour all weekend. I am really bumed because we were planning on a good turnout, but now I'm sure we won't get anyone.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea, I was waiting until the last mowing of the season before Halloween to put out my stuff (my lawn grows like crazy). It was going to go out this weekend, but now I'll be stuck inside watching the weather channel and prepping for a huricane instead. I live in Manville and we always get hit hard with flooding. I live in one of the few high spots in the town so I'm not worried about flooding, but now I probably won't have a Halloween at all. I'll end up working instead and taking my vacation time at some other point.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OH I also heard this storm called "Frankenstorm" which seems too cutesy for such a monster because this thing has already killed people, but it seems sorta appropriate too since it's made up of a couple storms.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I was going to hit goodwill this weekend for a shirt for our rowing skeleton.
I might end up with a raincoat or a hat and scarf...


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

looks like we will be getting some of the aftermath in Michigan on Halloween


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Rania said:


> Dude i might leave my giant 18' Pumpkin Monster so the storm takes him into the sky so he can terrorize the city!
> .


LOL ! That would be great!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

scavengerhaunt said:


> I'm in Florida in an area they seem to get hit by most storms. A tropical storm or a weak cat 1 is really not a big deal. Yes you def need to bring any of your ligh stuff in but it won't be trend of the world. The news up north makes hurricanes and heat waves seem like the world is coming to an end. The news here in Florida does the same thing when temps get below freezing. Everyone's running around like we are all gonna die lol. Point is yes you need to take precautions, yes you need to be ready, but don't let the hype ruin your fun. Anything less then a cat 2 calls for hurricane party's around here.


They DO tend to exaggerate the weather in the Mid-Atlantic I agree......but hurricanes around here are a pretty big deal & we get a good amount of flooding & lose trees. Problem with when it will hit is that it's during the work week & most companies around here will NOT shut down for weather. So you have the typical rush hour traffic + a hurricane to deal with.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

This really sucks for everyone effected. Its bad enough not having Halloween but a Hurricane being the cause?  Stay safe everyone!! I hope everyone makes it through safe. I've been through horrible storms so I know what can happen, just stay inside. A holiday isn't worth getting hurt over.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

scavengerhaunt said:


> I'm in Florida in an area they seem to get hit by most storms. A tropical storm or a weak cat 1 is really not a big deal. Yes you def need to bring any of your ligh stuff in but it won't be trend of the world. The news up north makes hurricanes and heat waves seem like the world is coming to an end. The news here in Florida does the same thing when temps get below freezing. Everyone's running around like we are all gonna die lol. Point is yes you need to take precautions, yes you need to be ready, but don't let the hype ruin your fun. Anything less then a cat 2 calls for hurricane party's around here.


 I am not one to freak out about weather either. The news, regardless of where you live, blow every weather event out of control. It's what they do and it does tend to drive me a bit batty  BUT the one thing that is very devastating about Hurricanes, as I am sure you know, is flooding. If the forecast holds the New Jersey shore is going to be hit extremely hard. I grew up in New Jersey but currently live in New York and I remember how bad the flooding could be. In my neck of the woods they are saying we will get upwards of 4 inches of rain and wind between 60 - 70 mph. Now may not seem like much but I know by Tuesday afternoon the main street in my town, which is only a 1/4 mile from my home, will probably be under water. Awful that this is coming during Halloween ... again. Last year we got over a foot of snow and this year it could be flooding  I am very lucky in the three years I have lived here that the flooding never gets too close to my home. We will be taking our outside decorations down on Sunday and hopefully we will have enough time to put them back on Halloween. My hubby and I are on vacation next week so should have the time. I hope everyone in the path stays safe and has an awesome Halloween ... exactly as they planned before the "Frankenstorm" reared its ugly head.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hurricane Sandy on collision course with mid-Atlantic and Northeast



> All forecast models are now clustering on a landfall between the Delmarva peninsula and Cape Cod. The official forecast from the National Hurricane Center forecasts the center to move over the Delaware Bay with the cone of uncertainty spanning from Cape Hatteras up to eastern Long Island.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

to bad guys  talking about a Haunters nightmare. Take care. Be safe!


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

heading toward me in new jersey do drop a crap bird on our fun


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about this. You plan, design and build all year and then this? NOT FAIR! Maybe you guys could take video/photos and share with us before you take it down. Be safe.


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

I live in Norfolk, VA and we are going to get rain until Thursday next week (according to the wx predictions) This is the first time in eight years we did not have our big Ghoulfest party. Thank goodness, it would be a wash out on Saturday! I am not even going to put the haunt up for Halloween. It is a sad day in my house. 
On a good note, one of my new neighbors is a fellow haunter!!! It's going to be a fun summer!
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I take them seriously. 
Back in '72 a tropical storm was responsible for 6 feet of flood water on our SECOND floor. A few years ago we had downed trees and lost power for days when we were skirted by a storm. And the center of our town sits below a dam. When the gates are opened to relieve pressure from rainwater above us, the town floods. Not our home, I learned my lesson and live on a hill - but we can still get our basement flooded by the water rushing down frm above us!


----------



## ViennaMike (Oct 14, 2008)

goosehunter: Don't give up all hope. As of almost 4 pm Friday, noaa.gov is reporting the following for Norfolk:


Wednesday Partly sunny, with a high near 55. Breezy.
Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 42.

Similar predictions where I live near DC. I'm keeping hope the storm tracks north (which I realize doesn't help you New Englanders)


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Since it looks likely we on Long Island are gonna get hit by this as well, I've been hoping at least this storm would clear out quick enough to salvage halloween itself. The problem is that it doesn't look likely. The storm is so large that even if it's passed by 10/31, it's likely going to be WAY to windy to set up outdoors anyway, not to mention left over rain, floods, and power outages. Tomorrow is my day of decision to setup the graveyard fence- a chore that I would need to have done already if I'm to scramble and actually set up the rest of the display on halloween if it's clear. Frankly, as much as I'm hanging onto hope, it's not really likely I'll be able to do the display this year. I'm actually thinking of hanging fliers around the neighborhood about having a full display and treats on Saturday. That would hopefully give the area enough time to dry out and electricity to be restored if needed...maybe. And it would give a halloween to the locals. 

What I'm most interested in is if the storm has passed but it's still windy and showers, will halloween be on at that point. If so, the reality is all they'll see this year is my hallowindow. At least there's that, I suppose.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My weather forecast from Saturday through next Thursday is rain, snow, and wind. How wonderful! I'm seriously considering not being able to put up the haunt this year. Darn it!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

CobhamManor said:


> My weather forecast from Saturday through next Thursday is rain, snow, and wind. How wonderful! I'm seriously considering not being able to put up the haunt this year. Darn it!!



Yep. Same here. I was just talking with the wife over what the heck we are going to do.

It has just started to rain here, which has pretty much ruined our plans for tonight going to the haunted forest. Now, while Im on line, we're discussing what we can do tonight because we dont want to waste a sitter. Its hard enough to be able to go out without the kids.

We have our Halloween parade on Sunday, which Im in charge of for our group, and Im fearing that most are going to back out because of the weather. The parades rain or shine. Im telling people to just bring an umbrella, but you know how people can be. :/

As far as TOT, I dont know. The big set up obviously isnt happening. Im just going to have to make the best of what can be done i guess.


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

Im so upset  Last year we got hit with a snow storm and now we're getting a hurricane?! Our yard is pretty much fully set up so right now we are going to leave it as is and see what happens over the weekend. We are in Sandy's direct line as of now but hopefully we will all get lucky and this storm will stay out at sea!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We are right in the middle of it's path. I'm beside myself. Crap. 

I've been setting up for FOUR WEEKS!!!! Tonight is beautiful.... still. I'm standing outside overwhelmed. I have no idea what to tear down. There is no time to take it back to storage. 

I'm having trouble breathing. Panic attack coming on.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

nicknack918 said:


> Im so upset  Last year we got hit with a snow storm and now we're getting a hurricane?! Our yard is pretty much fully set up so right now we are going to leave it as is and see what happens over the weekend. We are in Sandy's direct line as of now but hopefully we will all get lucky and this storm will stay out at sea!! Fingers crossed!!


Maybe we'll get lucky & it'll go East or pass us.....**fingers crossed**


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

ckenyon1964 said:


> Yup. I live on Long Island. I just put the stuff up last weekend and it's coming down on Sunday. I've worked too hard on the props to have them become the property of someone else two towns away LOL.


I too am from Long Island and since 2009 I been doing a Magic Mirror display which is based on the digital puppet designed by Imagineerieing.com. Every year I tried to improve a bit on it and this year was the first year I was going to plan in a scare.

After many nights brainstorming (since the last week of August). I finally decided on creating a scare box and a lamp post. I felt the lamp post was necessary as every year I complained that there wasn't enough light to see past the gate to the sidewalk outside of the property. Also I figured the lamp post would be a good place to post some signs.

The lamp post is completed and the scare box is nearly done...I just have to wire it up.

I did want to go with another scare, but what what I originally planned didn't work out, so I decided to come back with my singing pumpkins which I first did in 2010.

Then the other day I got word of this storm and at first it seems like they were predicting it was going out to sea. Now, no one is sure what is going to happen. While I seriously doubt the storm would be anything near like last year's Irene, naturally the first thing that entered my mind was the amount of time and money (close to $400) that would to to waste for this year if I cannot set up my display. While some of my display is sheltered most of the new items are out in the open...including the new scare box.

The Magic Mirror itself is in the best position as it is mostly housed in a vestibule and I have the door opened up. It could handle drizzle to light rain, but behind the mirror frame is a computer monitor and it most certainly cannot tolerate any past a light rain. If the wind blows the rain into the vestibule...then I am done.

The singing pumpkins are also partially sheltered under the back patio awning. I was going to set up the display on the side part of the awning so it could be viewed from the backyard gate. The electronics and sound system is under the awning, but the pumpkins themselves are slightly out from the awning. I might be able to set this back further, but again if it's more than a light rain or if there is high winds...I am probably done there too.

The new scare box would be totally out in the open. This was the thing I was hoping to showcase as my new 'main' attraction next to the Magic Mirror. But due to a lack of time it is not weather proofed. Needless to say being the item I spent the most money on this year, I am certainly not going to expose it to even the slightest bit of rain. So that would mean I am done there too.

So that basically leaves the lamp post, the lighted eyes in the tree, and some other lights in the bushes that could withstand some rain. As of now it is the latter that I only have set up and the Magic Mirror is nearly fully set up as well. I was going to start to put the singing pumpkins up tomorrow, however, I am not sure what to do as I don't know what this storm is going to do and will not know until Sunday (that is what the weather bureau is saying).

I must say that Long Island Halloweens have not been easy the past few years. Both in 2009 and 2010 I was faced with relentless winds. Last year we started off with snow and I was putting the finishing touches on my display with my feet in the snow! Luckily the snow melted by the time the trick or treater's came out and the evening turned out to be very calm and pleasant. Yet despite everything there really was no rain for the past three years on Halloween. Sure enough, as this year has my largest planned display thusfar, we are going to get a huge storm with both wind AND rain.

The only fortunate thing is that I don't have everything set up already like some of you fellas have done and then have to take it all down before the big day. I can at least hold out. As of, right now I don't know what to do. I am probably going to continue to set up the Magic Mirror in the vestibule as planned, since I can just keep it closed in the event of heavy rain. But overall, I am going to give it until Sunday before I set anything further up. I am hoping something clear presents itself and/or perhaps I could initiate a new plan of action to at least save some part of my Halloween.

The money I put into this season cost me a trip I was planning in November, so I will be totally bummed out if I can't put out the new items I created for this year.

Geo


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well as it looks now my whole display will/is going to come down starting tomm and Sunday. Even the butcher shop. With the winds we are expecting nothing will hold up.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine came down when I got home from work tonight. It was a hard thing to do, but knowing I am protecting my props for the future helps a little. I just hope there will be a Halloween at all for my little boy (3 1/2 years old). He missed out last year because of rain and now this year he is so excited. It's all he has talked about for weeks. I'll be out there wed with my older son morning as soon as the weather shows signs of letting up getting it all back up for them as long as there is no major damage or power outages. I left all my stakes, rebar, and pipe in place to make setting back up easier and quicker. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd take anything down that wasn't made of cement because I keep hearing "unprecedented" about this storm & that's not good. We'll spend tomorrow filling pots up with water, making sure we've got gas for the generator, taking down the wind chimes, a hanging chair & the blow molds. The blow mold will probably just go into storage in the garage for next year. If it's OK by Wed., I'll set up some stuff & do Hallowindow & I don't know what else because everything really is up in the air right now & may soon be LITERALLY up in the air!!

The states of MD, VA, PA, NY, NC & DC are now officially under states of emergency.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

bert1913 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about this. You plan, design and build all year and then this? NOT FAIR! Maybe you guys could take video/photos and share with us before you take it down. Be safe.


This is exactly what we did. We set the display up last night and took several pics and some video. At least we'll have some photo documentation of how it would have looked. At this point, everything is back inside. We'll see what Wednesday brings. I can set it all up in a couple hours if we catch a break. If it's bad, we'll scrap it this year and move on to 2013. In the big scheme of things, having to cancel a Halloween display is rather insignificant compared to the hardship many will face, but it does suck given the months of planning, building and preparing we all do. Stay dry folks!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I hate to say but mine will not going back up. Not enough time for me to set it up again.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I spent an hour tonight video taping and taking photos.....I just posted on facebook that while there is still not going to be a party (no tents or anything like that) I'll be giving tours of the haunt that is set up in the building (about 80% of the walk through) as long as the rain holds out.....ZR




jdubbya said:


> This is exactly what we did. We set the display up last night and took several pics and some video. At least we'll have some photo documentation of how it would have looked. At this point, everything is back inside. We'll see what Wednesday brings. I can set it all up in a couple hours if we catch a break. If it's bad, we'll scrap it this year and move on to 2013. In the big scheme of things, having to cancel a Halloween display is rather insignificant compared to the hardship many will face, but it does suck given the months of planning, building and preparing we all do. Stay dry folks!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> The states of MD, VA, PA, NY, NC & DC are now officially under states of emergency.


So why is our state the only one who hasn't declared SOE yet?? What are they waiting for??? Should be a fun commute to work on Monday if they don't declare one......my office NEVER closes.....

With an Emergency Room trip this week (1) + our downstairs toilet line being hopelessly clogged by roots meaning we have to dig up our floor to replace it (2), this storm makes me nervous about what #3 will bring us.....


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/future-sandy-east-coast-tropic/546066
> 
> I'm betting that this storm veers off to the east but even still, the 29th through the 31st doesn't look good. And if this storm takes a turn for the worse, MANY of us east coasters and even many inland will say bye bye to this years halloween altogether- the loss of the holiday being the least of the nightmare. I cannot commit to starting the major push to setup until Thursday, the earliest. I look at all that I have to prep and do and I'm just stalled out, in limbo not knowing whether to push ahead or not. Hundreds of dollars spent and countless sleepless nights planning only to have it all washed out. I know this is the risk every year- the rain and even more so, the wind. But why in the HELL does a storm have to brew and possibly be due in EXACTLY at halloween go-time, I just don't know. It's getting to be an every year occurrence.
> 
> Here's hoping for the best, for us all.





Shockwave199 said:


> Every computer model except one has this storm blocked by a low sweeping off the coast. Unfortunately, even that low spells rain for Sunday, Monday, and even Tuesday. It's the lesser of two evils, but still evil. All those days are prime time setup. Nothing worse than looking out the window at rain knowing you have a ton work to do. But regardless, I'm setting up the grave yard fence tomorrow. It'll hold up and really needs to be up and done. I'm gonna nudge forward and hope for the best.


I am in the same boat as you right now. I started to set some things up and what is out right now is fine in rain and wind, but the bulk of my display still has to be set up. My main attraction, a Magic Mirror interactive display is largely sheltered so I might press on with that tomorrow. But my singing pumpkins have not been set up yet and none of the new items I put together.

Like you, I am saying the same thing. The nights spent brainstorming, then planning, then spending the money, finally it starts to all come together and then 'BOOM' mother nature drops the "F" bomb on us. I don't know if you are from Long Island, but I know exactly what you mean about the Halloween weather we been having lately. Both 2009 and 2010, we had huge gusts of wind. Last year we had a SNOW storm, but luckily it was warm enough by the afternoon that it all melted. Now this year it seems a wind AND rain storm is predicted.

The thing that I can't stand is the waiting. As you said, I am in limbo not knowing if I should forge ahead or stop right now since I don't have anything major set up.

So far they are saying now we will be more clear on what will happen by Sunday. The only saving grace is that I took a 1 week vacation off my job this week. So if it does come down to crunch time and the storm does blow out to sea, I still have time to get everything together. But if wind/rain is predicted for Halloween. I don't know what I am going to do. For certain the new item I planned for this year cannot get wet so that would be a bust. Close to $300 had been put into that prop alone, I am not even going there when it comes to invested time.

I am crossing my fingers that it will blow over and Halloween will not be lost.



Shockwave199 said:


> I'm with you on that one! I'm gonna have to keep tabs on what the town will officially say about an alternate day for TOT would be. I may go so far as to post signs around the neighborhood that my haunt will be up and TOT's are welcome on perhaps Friday, as a way of saving the holiday for the neighborhood. Keep in mind that I have a large display- the only one of it's kind in a relatively unlit area. We had 125 tots last year. If I can salvage the fun for all, I'd actually be happy to do it. I spent a lot on candy to begin with- it must go! This may be a way forward, worse case scenario.


This is something I was thinking about as well, that if the weather is so bad that perhaps if there was a way to get word out that my event will be postponed. The only thing is that most kids dress up Halloween night. I don't know if they would go through the trouble to dress up in costume just to visit one location and get a couple of pieces of candy. I would think that if people would even show up that they wouldn't be in costume.

I don't know, but if it came down to that I am curious as to what ideas you may have.

Geo


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just be safe and take this storm seriously. Ive been through many including a direct hit from Katrina... Stay safe...


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm hoping and praying that everyone will be safe from this Frankenstorm !!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Without question halloween in these parts is a bust. Wednesday is supposed to be just as ugly no matter what. Unlikely anyone will be able to TOT. I set up my haunt inside for us to enjoy- not nearly everything but very nice just the same. I'll do a video of it. I'm okay with it- nothing you can do. Truthfully I'm exhausted over the whole dilemma and almost halloween'd out before it's here. But we'll have fun carving jacks, doing cupcakes, and walking through the indoor haunt as many times as we want. Can't stop halloween when you truly love the holiday- you always find a way. Good luck everyone.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I will be thinking and praying for you East coasters. There is always next year! Look at the bright side, now you don't have to worry about setup time and can focus on what's to be made and built for 2013! You've already get a head start


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I already had to re-set up stuff due to high winds...lost a 1/2 dozen foam skulls, donated by the high winds to the neighborhood children. I 'm hoping Halloween will be OK.


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

we are going to tear down a lot of the display tomorrow .. I am very sad


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Hurricane Sandy.....OMG!!!*

Alright, heres the thread to let it out....sunny NC is now cloudy, rainy NC....I cant believe this....we busted our behinds all week, no past three weeks and where did this STORM come from....the perfect storm i may add....virginia md, penn. you are going to get dumped on...
i've been living on advil, tylenol and msm to get through getting this maze up and done, finished yesterday, was going to start it tonite and heeeellllllloooooo.....its going to rain for the next three or so days....everythings under a huge tent but i cant light up my yard or finish it...i dont think i want to risk lighting up the maze due to the water/electrical...i did raise up everything this year thinking i had better be prepared for a shower..we were drowned last halloween nite..
ten day forecast was sunny and goooood thursday afternoon....
well i hope everyone else on this end of the east coast is doing ok...cover up its gonna be a big blow coming ya'll...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hi shockwave, i just posted this didnt see yours...you must be north of us...penn is supposed to get hit tues and snow included towards the west end...we are just getting wet here right now..you know we had clear forecast for ten days thursday and then heres this....didnt they see it coming??? .we are in middle NC...its going to hook around us, the spin, so we'll get wet for three days....i'm like you, cant finish our yard, we just finished our maze, seven rooms, seven halls, its covered but its going to get wet on the floor its on our driveway, some rain water will run under it on one side...we took three weeks to slowly get it up so its tweaked and done, no rush this year....i dont think we can run it till halloween with this weather...
i hope you can get something up and going....weather for us is so difficult to juggle when dont decorated in a garage or building

good luck everyone on our side....lets hope this cold front pushes sandy off the coast.....


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

That gave me a great idea....all us east coasters should make a tombstone that says, "There's always next year"


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to our usual life down here in Florida. 
Our high weds is 76 and low 64. Unheard of down here! We can actually wear great costumes this year and not suffocate with heat,humidity, and occasional downpour.


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Im in pa and ours will be coming down today, too much money and work involved to wonder if the stuff can take the wind! this storm couldnt of waited till next week , when most of us have our stuff put away!! I hate sandy!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for those who have to take their stuff down because of the storm. How disappointing after spending so much time building and preparing your yard haunts. I feel for ya. I do. 

But it is what it is so it's time to prepare in a different way. Get your emergency supplies out, pay close attention to the news, and hunker down.

I'm on the left coast of Florida and it's been so nice and breezy. A little cool this morning. I remember one year I was keeping an eye on a storm and worried I might have to take everything down in my yard. But, it went another way and I didn't have to. I'm sure at some point, some year, it will happen to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

So sorry for everybody...

I do hope that you all stay safe during this storm.


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

that's what we said last year 


splunge999 said:


> That gave me a great idea....all us east coasters should make a tombstone that says, "There's always next year"


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, we're pretty bummed over here. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that the forecast changes for the better by then. If not, we'll have to take some of our display down. We went pretty light this year though so I think we can take it down and set it back up for Halloween without too much time or difficulty. It's funny too, because even though we didn't do as much as we normally do...it's my favorite display. (Changed up some lighting this year) 

Anyway, let's keep our fingers crossed. This thing could change course or severity......so let's all just put it out there....SANDY.......GO AWAY!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Chin up Onewish1! Safety is top priority, second is Halloween :-D

Some people get confused thinking family or loved ones come 2nd


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry the weather is the pits over there for you guys. Stay safe and know we are all pulling for you <3


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Without question halloween in these parts is a bust. Wednesday is supposed to be just as ugly no matter what. Unlikely anyone will be able to TOT. I set up my haunt inside for us to enjoy- not nearly everything but very nice just the same. I'll do a video of it. I'm okay with it- nothing you can do. Truthfully I'm exhausted over the whole dilemma and almost halloween'd out before it's here. But we'll have fun carving jacks, doing cupcakes, and walking through the indoor haunt as many times as we want. Can't stop halloween when you truly love the holiday- you always find a way. Good luck everyone.



Shockwave, where on LI are you located? I live in Babylon, but set up my display at my parent's house in North Babylon. Overall I just can't believe this is going to happen. Really the only thing working for me right now is that I really have not set up much outside, just some lights and some extension cords that I have run out ahead of time.

Well, I don't know if there is any bright side to things turning over for at least Halloween day. Since my Magic Mirror is mostly housed within a vestibule, I have to come up with some way of perhaps running it with the vestibule door closed. Perhaps make some sort of opening where the lower window pane would be so kids could access the candy chute.

I think it would be a good idea to look into to see if there would be a way to get a town wide postponement of Halloween as per say for the weekend when everything blows over.

I like to see that you made light of things and at least created a 'personal' haunt for your family. I think what I might do is set up my singing pumpkins in the basement for my kids. I was going to set them up there anyway to do some testing. I am also going to fall back on Hallowindows, which I didn't really want to do this year, but it will be some saving grace given the nasty out turn of events for this year.

This really sux....all I can say. Instead of putting together my scare box, which I spent over a couple of hundred to make, I am looking for flashlights, batteries and transistor radios.



IowaGuy said:


> I will be thinking and praying for you East coasters. There is always next year! Look at the bright side, now you don't have to worry about setup time and can focus on what's to be made and built for 2013! You've already get a head start


Well, in the case of us on the East Coast this IS the next year. As you may or may not know, many people here on the East Coast didn't have a Halloween last year either because of a freak snow storm. Here on Long Island we did luck out though and only had a little bit of snow and the night turned out to be fantastic. It was somewhat clear with NO wind. But the thing I am getting at is that now this is FOUR years in a row something is happening on Halloween. Where did I get fourr? Well for 2009 and 2010, we have had wind storms. Nothing that shut me fully down, but I couldn't put out my lighter props.

So it does kind of make you wonder what is really in store for next year. Ok, perhaps I am griping too much now as I was able to hold my display for the past three years, and I am not sure really if this year will be a total loss. I am just keeping my eye on the weather and will see how things unfold. Hopefully I might be able to at least do my Magic Mirror.

We will see.

Geo


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am also on LI, near Levittown and am so upset also. I will have to take in all my tombstones, my fence and lights, cornstalks and scarecrow. Also some other stuff is out there. I was going to set up a scene in the garage for Halloween but if no TOT's will come what's the point? I just don't know what to do really. I do wish there was some way to get everyone together for the weekend.


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

To all my fellow east coast hunters I wish u well and I feel your pain. I started in march building props we have worked (a five man crew) since the 18th putting up a 20ft by 32 foot walk thru. I live on the Jersey coast and can't believe this is happening again. We were planning to be open two nights this year, had the local paper write a great article on our haunt and all local Halloween stores allowed us to put up fliers. We were expecting around 1,000 tots this year. What a freakin bummer.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

splunge999 said:


> I am also on LI, near Levittown and am so upset also. I will have to take in all my tombstones, my fence and lights, cornstalks and scarecrow.


I usually only set up for the one day, so the good news for me is that all I have out right now are some lights, support poles and extension cords. My Magic Mirror is almost fully set up, but that is the one thing that is mostly sheltered in a vestibule, so the bulk of it I was going to set up today. So for the most part I just have to stop. I am not sure if I should leave my lighting out with the winds and such. I only have some flashing eyes and spider web lights out at the moment. As for the Magic Mirror, all I have to do is keep the door closed.



> Also some other stuff is out there. I was going to set up a scene in the garage for Halloween but if no TOT's will come what's the point? I just don't know what to do really. I do wish there was some way to get everyone together for the weekend.


I am in the same boat as well. I don't know what to do myself. I don't know if this will be a total loss or if Halloween will be clear enough for me to at least do my magic mirror. As for a weekend postponement, it would be nice if that could be done. I just never heard of anything like that being done in my area before. I know that some have suggested to put out fliers and such to let everyone know that you have something going on. But my thinking about that is that who is going to dress up their kid (or themselves) to come out to ONE house for a few pieces of candy. I think all I would get is a few kids that wouldn't bother to dress up. So in that case, what would be the point? However, if the entire community got behind an official postponement of Halloween and a give date is set, THEN I can see something happening and everyone getting dressed up as people would know that TOT's will be up and about and people know they can give out candy. So yeah, that would work out great in that case.

Anyway, I am just going to keep my eyes peeled and ear to the ground in regards to this storm. I am still hoping it will blow over.

Geo


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Gutted for you all.  Couldn't imagine being "robbed" of Halloween. Here's hoping it passes you right by!


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

chuckb0004 said:


> To all my fellow east coast hunters I wish u well and I feel your pain. I started in march building props we have worked (a five man crew) since the 18th putting up a 20ft by 32 foot walk thru. I live on the Jersey coast and can't believe this is happening again. We were planning to be open two nights this year, had the local paper write a great article on our haunt and all local Halloween stores allowed us to put up fliers. We were expecting around 1,000 tots this year. What a freakin bummer.


Actually most of us would be feeling YOUR pain. Certainly you have a much larger project than most of us have. I couldn't fathom being in your shoes having to face taking all of that down after all the hard work and money put into it.

I am working my slowly up to doing something larger myself and hopefully doing month long paid haunts. But I know I would need a good building for that and then I wouldn't have to worry about the weather so much. But until then it probably will be rough going. 

As I mentioned in my previous responses, I think it would be a good idea to band together with the town and have an 'official' rain date for Halloween in the even of bad weather on the actual day. As it is a rainout on Halloween really affects the whole town. Don't forget that most people do go out specially to buy candy and treats for TOT's and it is kind of a waste of money if the candy isn't handed out. So I think a rain date would be a good idea.

BTW, did you get ANY use of your haunt this year? In the very least when you take it all down, do take some video and pictures for us...at least it will not be a total waste and all of us can see your hard work and efforts for this year.

Really this is all a total shame. Bad Bad Bad!

Geo


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

Here on Staten Island its looking like a direct hit Tuesday morning...hopefully the damage won't scare away the TOTs from venturing out the following night!


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been reading about that.. I tell you.. every year I add a little and get excited.. and then.. at least on the West coast, we always seem to go back and forth with what may be rain or not. It's bad enough Halloween isn't on a fixed Friday or Saturday.. being on a school night means earlier and rushed trick or treating. At least on weekends it goes on until 9 or 10 at night. But for the past week.. 10 day looked good until yesterday where now we're having chances of rain. But you guys.. on the east coast.. I don't know how you do it. Many of you spend weeks putting things up, rigging electronics, etc.. and almost every year it seems like a big storm or lots of rain hit the entire east coast.. or at least the mid to northern east coast. I seriously don't know if I would spend the money and time that I do.. not even a percentage of it, living on the east coast. You guys/gals are dedicated haunters to keep on doing this year after year with the more often than not ugly storm. I don't know that I'd call it "perfect" regardless of what the meteorologists call it.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> Shockwave, where on LI are you located?


I'm out east in the Brookhaven area. The funny thing is over three weeks ago I looked at the long range for this time period and it was nothing but rain, rain, rain. I figured that couldn't be right- how could it be weeks of clouds and rain. Well, this week has been rainy and completely cloudy. Halloween week will be a storm and most of the week into the weekend calls for rain. And the forecast for the weather beyond isn't great either. I don't think I've ever seen such a stretch of horrid weather.

It is NOT about halloween any longer on Long Island. That possibility is over. An outdoor display will be the LAST thing memorable about halloween 2012. All I can hope for is no trees fall onto the house and that the power isn't off too long.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I have two options this year (terrible options!): 

Move a few of the expensive items indoors to the garage and make people walk through a twenty-foot pathway of boringness.
Take everything down.

The weather forecast seriously looks that bad. I've planned so much out this year and wanted the best haunt ever, but that just can't happen with constant rain, wind, and SNOW!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so depressed right now. I was supposed to be setting up everything this weekend and instead I will taking to down the tiny handful of decorations I put up. I'm in full hurricane prep mode right now. More than likely I will have to go into work despite the fact that I am supposed to be on vacation this week. So right now I am cleaning the house top to bottom and moving food to longterm storage in the chest freezer in hopes we won't lose power long enough for it to go bad. Tomorrow my husband and I will take showers and then fill the bathtub just incase something happens to the water.
I really hope that it won't be as bad as they make it out to be. I don't want to watch my town flood again. I don't have to worry about the water, but people here are just getting their lives and homes back to normal after Irene. Sadly its good for bussiness for us at work, but we really don't like making our money this way.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This storm really isn't something to mess around with. It's the size of this thing & the amount of rain it's gonna drop on us that makes it dangerous. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. I love the people in the comments that are all "It's sunny & beautiful here! Nothing's gonna happen, it's all just media hype to sell more crap!" 

Seriously?!? Apparently they haven't heard of "calm before the storm." Many times we've had colossal storms, hurricanes, blizzards, etc. & it's always nice, clear weather before the storms. I'd rather have too many gallons of gas, tons of water, plenty of non-perishable food & candles & batteries for light & not need it than have nothing at all & need it.

If you're in the eye of this thing, just remember that Halloween isn't worth it. Yes, it's what we kinda live for every year, but if you've got stuff in your yard, take it down, better safe than sorry & you won't lose all those hours of work & prep. If you can't set up be thankful you can do it at all, there's always another year or you can have Halloween in November instead. Just sit back & be glad you've now got a ton of candy to get you through all this.

I got the blow molds down but stopped when I hit a small garter snake on top of some electrical outlet. I'll leave him for the hubby to deal withh

Hurricane Sandy still poised to deliver a historic blow to the northeast U.S.



> At first glance, it would appear that Sandy is not the threat it used to be. It is a minimal hurricane, and looks less organized on satellite. DO NOT BE FOOLED! Sandy is already taking on some extratropical characteristics, and the lack of a traditional tropical appearance (symmetric eye, eyewall, etc) does not mean it’s any less of a risk.
> 
> As of 11 a.m., the center is located about 355 miles southeast of Charleston, SC and the latest advisory from the National Hurricane Center gives it an intensity of 75 mph, and a pressure of 958 mb, which is considerably lower than last night.
> 
> ...


It's the size of this thing & the amount of rain it's gonna drop on us that makes it dangerous.


----------



## Ulfric (Nov 10, 2010)

I have spent Sept setting up the graveyard and 400sq of cover haunt in the driveway. We are trying to collect food for the Food Pantry. We opened last night for three hours and it went great. We are suppose to open again on Halloween but with the storm we have to take down the graveyard and empty the props out of the haunt. We don't have enough time to take all the walls down so we are securing everything the best we can and hoping that my neighbor does not end up with the haunt in their front yard. This is the second year the weather has impacted Halloween. It really takes the excitement out of doing this when you have to take it down early, worry about damage and generally not get to enjoy all the work we put into it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The timing of the storm sucks for Halloween lovers in the northeast, the important thing is to be safe. There's always next year. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

Feel bad for you folks in the path of this garbage. Please stay aware and stay safe so that you can do it even bigger next year.


----------



## Monster Matt (Oct 27, 2012)

ick. i dont like the sound of it myself. I been hearing the same thing. i really hope its not the case. i FINALLY spent a lot of money on a new creature reacher and i LOVE it. i really wanna wear it :/


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Everything's all set for the party tonight. As soon as it's over I start pulling outdoor decorations inside. Hopefully rain will hold off through early tomorrow morning. I still have my garage set up for ToTers. The rain spouts are on, generator is full, primed and ready to go. We're all set storm wise, so it's time to PARTY!!!!!

And RGAIG, you are right. folks that have never been through it just don't realize the damage that can be done. I mentioned on another thread, a Tropical Storm dumped enough rain to flood ourr old house with 6 feet of water... on the SECOND floor.

Just looked at Intellicast. We are in line for a direct hit...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

and chrisw and rgaig....you dont have to be really close to these storms to get clobbered...thats a fact...........good luck everyone tonite and the next few days...i agree with whoever said halloween needs to be on a set day every year...good idea.......if you have to break it down, take pictures so we can all see how wonderful your work is! i'm charging my stuff now to go record everything we were able to do.........


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Frankenstorm "Sandy"*

Looks like hurricane/tropical storm Sandy is going to put the dampers on Halloween this year for many of us in the Northeast. Been raining for two straight days and its expected to rain throughout Thursday. Going to be a wet and windy Halloween. Hope the people still come out and enjoy. Been setting up all day


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

It just suxs for the haunters here on the east coast especially those like myself who got screwed last year with the snow// ice storm we got last year on the 29th! I just can't believe bad weather is coming again at around the same time! Unreal!


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

*My Halloween is a flop*

Unfortunately my Halloween (as well as many others) is going to be a flop due to the "Frankenstorm". 
This gigantic fart of a storm, thats a mixture of 3 different storms (Hurricane, Tropical and Snow storm) hence the name is going to hit the coast and start affecting my area Monday night through Halloween night. 
I was already having a rough time as it was, this just added the icing on the cake. With winds up to 100 km/h and up to 100mm of rain, decorating for Halloween doesn't seem realistic.  

Well, on a positive note I dont feel as bad not getting my props finished on time.  


See there is always something positive to everything. I'll just call this an early start to next year's Halloween.

Happy Halloween to all and to all a scary night!


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

I had to shut my show down tonight. This rain is wreaking havoc on my lynx express controllers. My gfci's are tripping left and right.

I'm actually toying with the idea of tearing down my display tomorrow between rain drops. High wind warnings for Monday and Tuesday. I've had more stop to watch my display this year than last. Had two stop tonight waiting. Had to put up my down due to weather audio up as a result. This sucks.. not looking forward to winter. Had an idea of restarting the show for a few days after this blows over but I'm afraid if I leave it out it will end up two towns over.


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

I had to shut my display down because of sandy. I'm in western ny too. Sucks...


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

That stinks man. Sorry to hear that. 

That's the dangerous part for all of us "Halloween-heads", we can put a ton of time and money into the holiday and it can be ruined by weather. 

Looks like us in OK have lucked out and it should be pretty nice but I won't be comfortable until Wednesday morning when I see the forecast.

I'll scare my TOTs a little extra for all the folks who didn't get decent weather.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

When life gives you lemons make lemon-aide. You could try to move the party inside or in the garage. If the power goes out, tell ghost stories. Halloween is only over when you say it's over. Don't give up so easy. When it snowed last year my neighborhood had a bond fire and we all had a blast.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I doubt you would get any trick or treaters with 100 mph winds but like Oct. Dream suggests you could invite a few of your immediate neighbors over for a party.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well after watching the news tonight I took down my display. I was going to wait till tomm but the winds will be picking up through out the day and going down hill fast. Winds are expected to 40+mph steady and winds gusts up to 80mph and heavy rain. This could last into halloween. I thin if we can get halloween in I will put a single tombstone out " RIP Sandy 2012"


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

I feel your pain.
Here in Hamilton, Ontario we are feeling the nasty effects of the storm as well.
With lots of rain and high winds due looks like decorating is a no go


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

Yup... Another Halloween gone to weather...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry hallowfear..but i moved most of my haunts inside in front of the windows..stupid wind! i find that it's okay. i am almost relieved to get a head start on putting things away since i set up my stuff wayyyyy early anyway. i've got my grandin road props in front of the window and a few things on the porch. it's okay. we'll live to haunt another day!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I think regardless what happens, I am at the very least putting up my lightning show. Will be fitting for the expected weather. I bought a plastic container tonight at Wal Mart to make a weather-proof enclosure for the motor my rowing skeleton. I think he is gonna be out there braving the storm no matter what is coming down.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

I think all we're going to have this year are JOLs on the front porch. Last year we tethered an animated inflatable cat to the lower roof, but I'm quite fond of it and would rather it didn't fly away! Even if the storm takes a weird turn it will still be cold and miserable, so likely no graveyard either. 

(Also in WNY)


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Safety for you and your family is the priority.There is always next year. Take care of youeslf and let us all know you made it through this. If there is something you need let us know. I will be glad to help. Take care fellow haunter.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

There is 2013. What U going anywhere. Take car of yourself my fellow haunter. You being safe along with your family is the most important objective. Just let all of us know you are ok after. Please take care.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

HallowFear said:


> Unfortunately my Halloween (as well as many others) is going to be a flop due to the "Frankenstorm".
> This gigantic fart of a storm, thats a mixture of 3 different storms (Hurricane, Tropical and Snow storm) hence the name is going to hit the coast and start affecting my area Monday night through Halloween night.
> I was already having a rough time as it was, this just added the icing on the cake. With winds up to 100 km/h and up to 100mm of rain, decorating for Halloween doesn't seem realistic.
> 
> ...


Halloween is not to be judged by the amount of props, lighting effects, or musical background. Halloween is a state of mind. Those of yesteryear had no electric, props, or Snickers bars. They only had a turnip, a fire, and their love of tradition. 

Gather your heard and celebrate the uniqueness of THIS Halloween. Walk them through those samhain pyres. If the power goes out, light some candles, and read scary short stories. Plan accordingly and ahead. Put creepy props inside just in case that is where you are trapped. Put creepy lighting inside in case it's rainy but you have power. Adapt to the conditions to get your creepy point across!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Those of yesteryear had no electric, props, or Snickers bars. They only had a turnip, a fire, and their love of tradition.


You know that they did so have Snickers bars, just with a different name, perhaps "O'Snickerdales"

That is unfortunate. Be safe, HallowFear.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> I'm out east in the Brookhaven area. The funny thing is over three weeks ago I looked at the long range for this time period and it was nothing but rain, rain, rain. I figured that couldn't be right- how could it be weeks of clouds and rain. Well, this week has been rainy and completely cloudy. Halloween week will be a storm and most of the week into the weekend calls for rain. And the forecast for the weather beyond isn't great either. I don't think I've ever seen such a stretch of horrid weather.
> 
> It is NOT about halloween any longer on Long Island. That possibility is over. An outdoor display will be the LAST thing memorable about halloween 2012. All I can hope for is no trees fall onto the house and that the power isn't off too long.


Brookhaven, huh? Prior to 2009, before I started to do Halloween displays, I used to live in Medford. The trouble is that my area really didn't have many TOT's for Halloween. In 2009 I temporarily moved in the basement apartment of my parent's home in North Babylon and I know (from growing up there) that that neighborhood is loaded with TOT's. So I tried Imagineerieing's Interactive Magic Mirror digital puppet just as an expensive gag, but I tell you, I was hooked after that first Halloween night. So thereafter I always did the Magic Mirror, but tried to add something new each year (as we all do, don't we?).

While I have pulled off 3 successful years, it wasn't without hitches. The weather has been an issue all of the years I been doing this. 2009-10 were very windy days. There was one prop I bought in an after Halloween sale at Party City in 2008 that I didn't get to put up until 2011! LOL! And we all know of the snow last year. But as I mentioned before, in the end it actually turned out to be a really good Halloween for me (and the area) and I received the most TOT's last year.

I was hoping for a good turn out this year, but alas, it seems like this will be the worst year of them all. 

Anyway, I have been pretty much following your lead and tonight I decided to pull it all in except for the Magic Mirror. Since that is in a fully enclosed vestibule, I figured it will be my last hold out in the event things calm down enough on Halloween night.

I did put my screen back up in the side window so I am going to reprise my Hallowindows for this year. So I am going to try to make the best of it and keep my fingers crossed that I could at least do my Magic Mirror. I sure hate to put a big fat sign on the vestibule door saying "Closed for 2012 - Blame Sandy".

What I am going to do for my family though is set up my singing pumpkins in the basement. Tonight I ran a test on the system (which I was going to do anyway) and good thing I did too. I found out that my control box has a few dead channels. So I have to open that up and find out why.

And there in the corner of the basement is my new unfinished scare box. I just cringe at the money and time I put into that thing and I will not be able to use it this year. But.....hmmmmmm maybe, just maybe (another idea just presented itself).

We will see how things pan out.

I did get some water, some batteries and more flashlights today. Also one of the things I bought for Halloween I might end up using to prepare for Sandy. Lowes sells these "Eye" flex-lights:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_138476-2122...ght&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=flexlight&facetInfo=

I originally picked up a couple of these to illuminate my signs. I saw the life expectancy on the batteries says 28 hours. I ended up getting a couple more today as I figured they would come in handy for the storm in the event we loose power.

Figured I would share.

I am curious thought what others are thinking about doing for Halloween provided it will not be a total washout.



CobhamManor said:


> I have two options this year (terrible options!):
> 
> Move a few of the expensive items indoors to the garage and make people walk through a twenty-foot pathway of boringness.
> Take everything down.
> ...


I hear you. I am so bummed out myself. But after mulling about it the whole day and being today was the last day where no rain was predicted, as it was getting dark I decided to pull everything outside in and I put it away too. My Magic Mirror is the only thing that is sheltered and I left that set up in the vestibule just in case things turn out better for Halloween night.



OctoberDream said:


> When life gives you lemons make lemon-aide. You could try to move the party inside or in the garage. If the power goes out, tell ghost stories. Halloween is only over when you say it's over. Don't give up so easy. When it snowed last year my neighborhood had a bond fire and we all had a blast.


I was thinking along these lines too and what to do if things did turn out better on Wednesday. For Long Island it looks like we are going to get (the worst of ) it from Monday night through Tuesday. I am curious if others might have ideas of something quick to pull off for Tots, IF they even come out for Halloween. In my case, I am hoping to still be able to do my Magic Mirror.



Geo


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Diabolik said:


> I think regardless what happens, I am at the very least putting up my lightning show. Will be fitting for the expected weather. I bought a plastic container tonight at Wal Mart to make a weather-proof enclosure for the motor my rowing skeleton. I think he is gonna be out there braving the storm no matter what is coming down.


Good luck fellow Pgh haunter. Hope you have a happy Halloween! I will be at the Steelers Skins game tomorrow soaking wet & freezing. Toughen me up for Halloween. If your kid wears a snowsuit does that count as a costume!


----------



## Infinex3993 (Oct 28, 2012)

THIS IS A MESSAGE TO LIFT OUR SPIRITS! 

TO all my fellow haunters, 

We ARE troopers! We have taken many hits to us and our most prized possessions over the years! Whether it has been jokes or criticism from neighbors, friends or family, rainstorms, heavy winds or EVEN SNOW, we can get through anything! This magical day comes once every year and why should we lose it to a hurricane. 

Sure, our front yards will not look as scary this year and we may not even have trick or treaters BUT we have ourselves, our decor and our friends and family! So take down your decorations from the front yard and move them inside and haunt each and every room of your house! We are some of the most creative people in the world and we CAN DO ANYTHING when we put our minds to IT!!! WE can find a way to make a graveyard in our family rooms or turn our kitchen into a haunted butcher shop and even make a 17th century parlor in our living room (perhaps a dungeon in our basements!) 

WE MUST NOT let this day get away! SO GO AHEAD and transform the interior of your homes into a "haunted heaven"! 

Invite all of your friends, family and everyone you know into your home to celebrate this day! 

Don't have anyone to invite? Just enjoy it for yourself! you'll feel much better doing it indoors than not doing anything at all!!! 

Flashlights can make great spotlights if you have no power and ordering pizza and serving candy or other non-perishable food items is a great idea!!! 

People will come to your party because no one else will want to have one and they'll remember YOU as the person who SAVED HALLOWEEN 2012!!!

Why let the ONE DAY of the YEAR that we live for go away! 

you CAN stay SAFE and not have to CANCEL HALLOWEEN!!

NO ONE OR THING can take this AMAZING day away from you EXCEPT YOURSELF!!! 

HALLOWEEN IS and always WILL BE ...... ......OCTOBER 31st!!!!!

So celebrate it and enjoy it any way you CAN!! 

This is YOUR day and NO ONE or THING can take it away from you!!

Good luck and Happy HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, in response to Infinex,

My singing pumpkin display is out of the question for it's intended location outside this year, but it is currently sitting in my test area in the basement. I am going to fully set it up down there for my family and put on a small show for them on Halloween night. I am going to record it and post it on You Tube as well, so more people will get to see it then.

If we lose power then it will just end up being a simple battery powered Jack O Lantern and some LED tea lights on the front stoop. BUTTTTT, I could also hand out candy in my Grim Reaper costume and perhaps get a few scares in. Don't forget with no power it sure as heck will be dark outside!

Ok, guys, you know Infinex is right. Lets turn this sucker around. Halloween is still 4 days away and perhaps we could come up some cool ideas of things to do for the big night even if we loose power.

Even though I (as well as many others here) have put time and money into Halloween, let's try not to loose the day. 

Anyway, that is it for me tonight. It is already 11:30pm.

Have a good EEEEEvening to all and hope for the best.

Geo


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We went to Walmart tonite so I could buy some primer to finished my Audrey 2 man-eating plant. I HAVE to finish that damn thing regardless of whether or not we're hurricaning. Tomorrow I'll work on my goodie bags. The house is clean, the laundry & dishes are done, we have 15 gallons of gas, 15+ gallons of water, tomorrow we'll move the generator up to the house, make sure it works, go out to eat with friends a little earlier than usual & just wait for the bomb to drop.

This is probably the first time in years that I'm glad I only set up on Halloween day & that most of my lighting is battery operated & I've been buying batteries for about a month so I'm stocked up on batteries for all sorts of lights now. I really feel for youse guys that have a yard full of a months work to tear down. I was sad moving 10 blow molds, I can't imagine moving a ton of stuff. But better safe than finding your reaper blown 6 streets away!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hubby and I are going to spead Sunday taking down the cemetery and whatever else may get damaged and bringing it back down to the basement.
If ToT is still held Wednesday or even moved til next weekend it wont matter. Enough folks saw our display this month. It isnt worth losing our props.
I'd rather pack it away than pick up pieces


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Infinex3993 said:


> THIS IS A MESSAGE TO LIFT OUR SPIRITS!
> 
> This is YOUR day and NO ONE or THING can take it away from you!!
> 
> Good luck and Happy HALLOWEEN!!


Except for monsoon down pours and typhoon winds.....yeah maybe just that....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

ironmaiden said:


> Hubby and I are going to spead Sunday taking down the cemetery and whatever else may get damaged and bringing it back down to the basement.
> If ToT is still held Wednesday or even moved til next weekend it wont matter. Enough folks saw our display this month. It isnt worth losing our props.
> I'd rather pack it away than pick up pieces


Very cool photo bucket Iron Maiden


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> We went to Walmart tonite so I could buy some primer to finished my Audrey 2 man-eating plant. I HAVE to finish that damn thing regardless of whether or not we're hurricaning. Tomorrow I'll work on my goodie bags. The house is clean, the laundry & dishes are done, we have 15 gallons of gas, 15+ gallons of water, tomorrow we'll move the generator up to the house, make sure it works, go out to eat with friends a little earlier than usual & just wait for the bomb to drop.
> 
> This is probably the first time in years that I'm glad I only set up on Halloween day & that most of my lighting is battery operated & I've been buying batteries for about a month so I'm stocked up on batteries for all sorts of lights now. I really feel for youse guys that have a yard full of a months work to tear down. I was sad moving 10 blow molds, I can't imagine moving a ton of stuff. But better safe than finding your reaper blown 6 streets away!


Man you got your hands full RCIAG!


----------



## ltweety444 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Biting the bullet*

Waited as long as I could for forecast to change. I live in NE maryland and it's just not looking good. I am breaking down the things I did have outside. My house looks like Halloween carnage inside . I'm not giving up hope that it will ok by Wednesday so they are staying ready to go!


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in Cleveland, which (according to weather.com maps) appears to be on the far western border of the affected area. We won't see any direct impact, of course, but there's going to be a lot of rain and wind, gusts at 50-65 mph, etc. So, I'm pulling everything inside tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm sad about breaking it down, but like others have said, I'd rather miss this year than have my graveyard blown into Lake Erie.

Be safe, east coast-ers.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I'm in central North Carolina, about 4 hrs. from the coast. My neighbor & his son went fishing down there and came home early yesterday cause it was getting bad at the beach. SO the winds are here, they did a thrilling dance in my driveway & we were entertained by the dancing leaves. It also blew my gypsy tent away!lol

Ok I'm laughing but its not funny. So we disassembled it and will wait & see what happens. Forecast has not be to promising.


----------



## ltweety444 (Mar 26, 2011)

Muffy....I know what you mean. The rain has started here and wind picking up in eastern maryland just as I got the last of it inside. So at least nothing is damaged.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This totally sucks. We wait for this night all year long just for it to be ruined


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Markula said:


> I'm in Cleveland, which (according to weather.com maps) appears to be on the far western border of the affected area. We won't see any direct impact, of course, but there's going to be a lot of rain and wind, gusts at 50-65 mph, etc. So, I'm pulling everything inside tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm sad about breaking it down, but like others have said, I'd rather miss this year than have my graveyard blown into Lake Erie.
> 
> Be safe, east coast-ers.



Yeah. Im in Warren and we will definitely get the rain. That will be enough to make us change our set up for sure. It will also impact the number of TOT's we get.


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

bummer looks like everything comes down today


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, this morning they're saying the rain may end here on Halloween morning. No word on lingering winds or not. So maybe there's a a chance to set up, if only partially. That means I need to finish my spider rebuild today.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you very kindly


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Weather is still saying that the storms will stop by Halloween night around here. We're supposed to be hit with the worst of it on Tuesday, so if the big part passes in time, I'll be able to pull everything out of the basement and set it up Wednesday morning. I've done set up in the rain before. I did it in the snow last year. So long as it's not a safety risk to myself or my neighborhood, it's going up.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> We went to Walmart tonite so I could buy some primer to finished my Audrey 2 man-eating plant. I HAVE to finish that damn thing regardless of whether or not we're hurricaning. Tomorrow I'll work on my goodie bags. The house is clean, the laundry & dishes are done, we have 15 gallons of gas, 15+ gallons of water, tomorrow we'll move the generator up to the house, make sure it works, go out to eat with friends a little earlier than usual & just wait for the bomb to drop.


I am going to finish my scare box as well. I was going to do it today, but I am going to do more prepping for the storm and finish setting up my singing pumpkins in the basement. I still had one air conditioner in the window that I ended up pulling out at 6:00am this morning. It still hasn't rained here yet so I didn't want to deal with it with all the wind blowing and such. So for the most part I am good.

Since I would normally be finishing my Halloween setup Monday & Tuesday, those days are now shot because of the storm. So I probably will finish my scare box then and then store it for next year.



> This is probably the first time in years that I'm glad I only set up on Halloween day & that most of my lighting is battery operated & I've been buying batteries for about a month so I'm stocked up on batteries for all sorts of lights now. I really feel for youse guys that have a yard full of a months work to tear down. I was sad moving 10 blow molds, I can't imagine moving a ton of stuff. But better safe than finding your reaper blown 6 streets away!


Yes, I did buy some LED battery lights that I was going use for lighting up signs in the areas of my yard where running cords was not possible (or safe), but they certainly will get use if we loose power. I said the same thing to myself, while listening to the latest weather report and I said that it wasn't worth it to have anything get torn up in the storm. So I went outside last night, in the dark, and removed everything that was out there. I am still hoping for a somewhat decent Wednesday, but we will have to see post Tuesday night.



ltweety444 said:


> Waited as long as I could for forecast to change. I live in NE maryland and it's just not looking good. I am breaking down the things I did have outside. My house looks like Halloween carnage inside . I'm not giving up hope that it will ok by Wednesday so they are staying ready to go!


I was doing the same. I figured that perhaps there would be a good chance storm WOULD blow over, but looking on-line and later listening to the news, things weren't looking good and I had a change of heart and pulled it all in except for the Magic Mirror which is already in an enclosed vestibule. For that all I had to do was shut the door and lock it down. The good thing with that is come Halloween morning, if things clear up, I could at least do the Magic Mirror. That is hopefully if we keep power.

Well, I am going back out to the parent's house today and will be working on setting up the singing pumpkins in the basement for just our own 'family' entertainment. Also there is just a few more 'i's to dot and 't' to cross before the storm hits.

I might go out to Lowes one more time today and get some more LED tealight candles. Should we loose power for Halloween, then I have some other ideas of what to do for the night...that is if it clears up.

Just wishing good luck to everyone on the East Coast weathering this storm out. I am still crossing my fingers for Halloween to turn out OK, but I know it certainly not will be what it could have been if it wasn't for this storm. It is really a shame at what everyone here had to go through with planning, spending, setting up and then having to put it away. But it is better to be safe than sorry and risk having everything damaged by the storm.

Well, I better get going.

Geo


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

*Ahh Sandy*

Well if you look at this pic where it says 2 am Wed..I am right between that and the MD line...I didn't have much out anyway ( no one sees it) but I put what little I did away this morning. Picked up a few groceries last night ( today is my usual grocery day) Horses are out , probably the last time until sometime Wed or Thursday ( I can put them in the indoor arena for a few hours ..until they start chewing the walls after they eat their hay. A little barn work to do and then it is just wait and see.. I live in the middle of the woods for the most part so I figure on some trees down.Hey Last year it was a snow storm..and this year there are fewer leaves on the trees so maybe damage will not be as bad.I am lucky in that the owner installed a huge generator when they built this place in the 80's.We are at the end of the line when the electric goes ( only 7 customers on this transformer/box..whatever.) WIth Hurricane Lee last year I was out for 4 days, the snowstorm was 5 days. If phones go I lose internet , and probably my sattelite TV will be out ( heavy rain does it every time) But ..what will be will be!!
Everyone stay safe..


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

We are keeping an eye on the east coast, especially with many family members there, so you are all in our thoughts and prayers right now. And, I will put out an extra skeleton today in your honor! Please stay safe everyone.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

LaBruja said:


> Well if you look at this pic where it says 2 am Wed..I am right between that and the MD line.....


Are you close to Chambersburg/Fayettsville area?.....I'm closer to McConnellsburg....ZR


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

We waited as long as we could but it's just not looking good for us. We broke down the whole front yard this morning and brought everything in. I was really sad but I'd rather take it all down then see it get destroyed. We have everything boxed and bagged and ready to go back out though!! I still have hope that the storm will pass by and there will be time to set some stuff back up for any TOT who brave the outside. Hope everybody stays safe and finds a way to enjoy Halloween


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Well it didn't start raining here until about 11 am today so I'm a little bummed that I COULD have had my party last night instead of canceling...The weather channel said the rain was supposed to start around 7 pm last night so I canceled.....I decided at the last minute to set my burn pit up in the driveway and sit out there in case anyone showed up that didn't get the message that it was canceled.....80% of the haunt was set up in a building so I figured I could at least give people a tour of that if anyone showed up and I put very minimal decorations out consisting of pillar columns with a reaper between them....A handful of tombstones and a zombie grave digger out back where they come out of the building and 1 inflatable out by the road to get their attention....I figured I could have all that tore down in about 10 minutes if it started raining (which it never did).....I'm really glad I did this because about 20 people showed up through out the night and by the end of the night I had to bring out some fold out chairs to sit everyone and we set around the fire, raosted marshmellows and had a good time....20 people was enough to figure out what worked well in the HH....The scare box I built for the seance room and the bat that flew overhead was the biggest startle scares....One lady ducked so fast her lighter flew out of her shirt pocket and hit the floor and I thought a kid was gonna run through the wall on the scare in the seance room....Everyone was laughing but him which he replied "it wasn't THAT funny" which all the GIRLS around him said "yes it was"....Between watching people's reactions in the walk through and sitting around the campfire talking, it was a fun time....Even though it was only about 20 people total, it was a good time and was more than enough to get me through til next year.....ZR


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Party went off last nite w/o a hitch....had about 15 people and it was a good time!! Took down the majority of our decorations outside today, just what we thought would be damaged by the storm. It's all wet so just put it in the shed & not packed away, so can put it back out Weds if I need to. I have candy to give out, so if there's a Halloween I'll be there for it! We shall see....

I decided to take things down to avoid not only the risk of losing my decorations, but I don't want them blowing into the street & either causing an accident or damaging someone's car or someone's house.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

nicknack918 said:


> We waited as long as we could but it's just not looking good for us. We broke down the whole front yard this morning and brought everything in. I was really sad but I'd rather take it all down then see it get destroyed. We have everything boxed and bagged and ready to go back out though!! I still have hope that the storm will pass by and there will be time to set some stuff back up for any TOT who brave the outside. Hope everybody stays safe and finds a way to enjoy Halloween


Hey Nicknack where in Philly are you located? Im in Philly as well


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

we are all torn down


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

This truly sad to see! All of us having to tear down what we worked so hard for. Understandably it's a necessity but still sad. I dismantled the back yard cemetery scene this afternoon. THe three witches and related props are going to be packed away tomorrow. I can re-locate the cemetery to the front yard and can still put it all up in a couple hours on Wednesday if weather permits. Making a plan B in term of actors and scenes to accomoodate at least a portion of the walk through. We have decided that if this year is a bust, we will put off downsizing for another year or two, I want to go out with a bang and not a whimper and the rest of the dubbyas are in agreement.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

I took down my inflatable cat and rat. I even went as far as to take all of my zombies up from the basement and put them in my room on the second floor.


----------



## Scarygodfather (Oct 18, 2012)

Not looking forward to 40mph winds!! Trying to secure circus tent, tombstones and such. Prayers & thoughts to those who are in for much worse! Was looking forward to a full moon @ Halloween!! Always thought full moon ment decent weather!!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

ZombieRaider said:


> Are you close to Chambersburg/Fayettsville area?.....I'm closer to McConnellsburg....ZR


I am south of York, 10 miles above the MD line. Seems storms like to follow Rt 83 right up to the farm and sit there LOL I got more snow last year than a lot of people , like my parents out in New Oxford.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting windy here in MA


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The rain is heading back here this afternoon. The wind has picked up to 40 mph gusts. Halloween is expected to be more of the same.... Truly sad. I will not be able to use most of my new stuff and I have a ton of candy gone to waste...ugh!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry oaklawn. i too have a ton of candy, but hey, i'm gonna eat it all! bright side! lol.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

had my party last night and attendance did seem down--I think because of the potential storm. It was actually quite a warm evening with no rain, but humidity seemed a bit high. Most of my haunt was indoors so that part was not a problem. So sorry for all of you with major yard haunts--I know how much work it took to get my indoor one together and outside almost doubles the work. 

So far just drizzle, gray skies, and normal wind. We are about 55 miles west and slightly south of downtown Philly so we have a good chance of being without power for a while, We live in a more rural area with lots of trees so power outages will be almost a given with much wind. Bad news is our generator is not working--we drove all over trying to find a new battery, but no one seems to have them, hope we can find one soon.

Once again so sorry for all of you having to take down your yard haunts, but it looks like that is the way to go--hope you all have a safe and wonderful Halloween regardless of how you celebrate!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Took down my styro tombstones, left the wonderboard stones out since they're nice and heavy. Took in my Jack-O-Lanterns and skeletons. The graveyard looks really pathetic now. It was very depressing since this was the best my cemetery has ever looked. I never got a chance to take pictures. I usually do that on Halloween.

We had our Not A Real Halloween party last night so my friends did get to see it. Hopefully I'll be able to set up again really quick on Wednesday before TOTing begins.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, they cancelled the Halloween Parade. 

We showed up to get everything organized and the workers were standing in from of where we line up and start with signs "Parade Cancelled". This is the first time that I can ever remember that they have cancelled the parade. It wasnt raining that bad. It looked like most of the entries were either prepared for the weather or was making preperations. Some people were already lining up along the streets setting up canopies so they and other could enjoy it. 

This stinks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> Well it didn't start raining here until about 11 am today so I'm a little bummed that I COULD have had my party last night instead of canceling...The weather channel said the rain was supposed to start around 7 pm last night so I canceled.....I decided at the last minute to set my burn pit up in the driveway and sit out there in case anyone showed up that didn't get the message that it was canceled.....80% of the haunt was set up in a building so I figured I could at least give people a tour of that if anyone showed up and I put very minimal decorations out consisting of pillar columns with a reaper between them....A handful of tombstones and a zombie grave digger out back where they come out of the building and 1 inflatable out by the road to get their attention....I figured I could have all that tore down in about 10 minutes if it started raining (which it never did).....I'm really glad I did this because about 20 people showed up through out the night and by the end of the night I had to bring out some fold out chairs to sit everyone and we set around the fire, raosted marshmellows and had a good time....20 people was enough to figure out what worked well in the HH....The scare box I built for the seance room and the bat that flew overhead was the biggest startle scares....One lady ducked so fast her lighter flew out of her shirt pocket and hit the floor and I thought a kid was gonna run through the wall on the scare in the seance room....Everyone was laughing but him which he replied "it wasn't THAT funny" which all the GIRLS around him said "yes it was"....Between watching people's reactions in the walk through and sitting around the campfire talking, it was a fun time....Even though it was only about 20 people total, it was a good time and was more than enough to get me through til next year.....ZR



Sweet set up ZombieRaider. I'm glad the night wasn't a total loss for you and hey, 20 people having a good time together is always a good thing. While big parties can be a blast, more intimate parties can be a good time you remember longer. Can you tell more about your bat set up? 

Sorry things had to come down early but like you I'd rather have my stuff I worked on safe and sound like me. Have a safe halloween.


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts junkingeo we secured the haunt and the hearse the best we could and r going to ride it out. We also decided to be open on Saturday the third. Have contacted the paper that did an article on us and asked them to put something in this weeks paper that we will be open. Will also edit our fliers in Spirits and party fair. Will take some Picts and video Saturday to post.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I am exhausted. We just spent 9 hours taking it all down and getting stuff into the sheds and basement. Wind is picking up and sky is darkening. 

No one else in the area seems to be worried, my neighbor beside me with the 20 inflatables and other assorted stuff (I give her what I no longer use, she used to do all inflatables) says she's not worried, thinks it wont be bad.

We I remember last year and the 2' of snow, I cant afford to have my stuff damaged.
Our house looks so dark compared to next-door but I had to do it


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sweet set up ZombieRaider. I'm glad the night wasn't a total loss for you and hey, 20 people having a good time together is always a good thing. While big parties can be a blast, more intimate parties can be a good time you remember longer. Can you tell more about your bat set up?
> 
> Sorry things had to come down early but like you I'd rather have my stuff I worked on safe and sound like me. Have a safe halloween.


Thanks Ghost of Spookie....I just posted a video of my haunt and the bat is around 5:26......It's a 4 foot pnuematic cylinder that rides on top of a board for a guide and the bat is attached to that on the bottom of the board....It moves so fast that people seem to duck as a reflex....The first person triggers it so the second person is usually the one it gets....It worked out well I think......ZR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3tHE2Om3U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in the process of taking everything down, where I would normally be getting everything up and ready. It would be okay if it was just rain or snow - I have tons of tarps to put over the haunt. But with the constant wind and everything else, it is just too hard to manage everything with all these bad conditions. I'm really bummed, but maybe I can do something next year.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Getting windy here in MA


Yes ditto here on Long Island. Still no rain as of yet, but getting very windy. The tree on the side of the house had it branches smacking against the siding and windows. The Landlord never trimmed the tree when it was warmer, so I ended up doing it myself on the windiest night of the year.

The neighborhood looked very bare tonight as most people too their decorations in. There were a few that still have some stuff out, but for the most part the pumpkins and props were peering out through windows rather than sitting out on the lawns.



chuckb0004 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts junkingeo we secured the haunt and the hearse the best we could and r going to ride it out. We also decided to be open on Saturday the third. Have contacted the paper that did an article on us and asked them to put something in this weeks paper that we will be open. Will also edit our fliers in Spirits and party fair. Will take some Picts and video Saturday to post.


Well, I do wish the best to you and those working with you on your haunt. It is looking to be a bad storm. Already the wind is kicking up like crazy around here. Hopefully everything will turn out ok and we can still have some kind of Halloween event at my place on Wednesday. But it sure looks like you have a good 'Plan B' in place and advertised that you will be open Saturday.

We are ready to ride it out here as well. I have did a full run through of my Magic Mirror tonight and after that I just removed the electronics and stored them inside. The rest of the Magic Mirror decorations will stay in the vestibule. I just locked down everything real good too. The singing pumpkins I have I moved into the basement. For the most part that will just end up being a family showing. I will record it and post on You Tube though.

My scare box is a bust though. I am just going to finish it up and then store it for next year.

Anyway, I will be here with my family during the storm as I got notice tonight that my son's school will be closed the next two days. We are just going to hunker down here with some basic Halloween decorations in the living room. We have a string of pumpkin lights, a Jack-O-Lantern, quite a few LED tealight candles and such. Probably going to be telling lots of ghost stories and tales of Halloween past. I also have a plan in place in the event we loose power. Hopefully the storm will pass and everyone will be OK and if we are lucky we will have something out of Halloween night. Still keeping my fingers crossed for that.

In the meantime I probably will be checking here often to see how everyone is doing.

Have a good EEEEEvening

Geo


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Started raining here around 5PM. Raining pretty steadily now & the winds are picking up. Here's to hoping that the power goes off at work but stays on at home so I don't have to go into work tomorrow!!


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky & it'll go East or pass us.....**fingers crossed**


My fingers are still crossed that this mess is outta here by Wednesday night!! Stay safe out there!!


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Started raining here around 5PM. Raining pretty steadily now & the winds are picking up. Here's to hoping that the power goes off at work but stays on at home so I don't have to go into work tomorrow!!


Well, I have the next best thing. I took one of my weeks off for a vacation this week mainly to prep for Halloween. I figured two full days in addition to the prior weekends I had been working on my props would ensure I would be ready and with time to spare. But alas that didn't work out that way.

But as I said earlier, my kids school will be closed the next two days, my wife doesn't work so the family will be together during the storm.



nicknack918 said:


> My fingers are still crossed that this mess is outta here by Wednesday night!! Stay safe out there!!


Yeah, I been saying the same thing too. I probably will do something Halloween night even if we loose power. I have a couple of tricks up my sleeves.

Geo


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad to report that nothing happened last night here in my area of Central Va. The party was able to utilize my new outdoor space and the fire pit came in so handy as the temperatures fell through the evening. I hope everyone stays safe as the storm progressess and that you do not suffer too much damage.


----------



## Enjoralas (Nov 4, 2011)

Ended up taking down all off the tombstones, the arch way and the animatronics from the front yard this morning. Left the dowel rod anchors in the ground, figure they're in deep enough and not enough of a profile to be taken by the wind. Left the pathway stanchions up, they are PVC over fence posts, would have to be lifted 30 inches to be moved, don't think that will happen.

It's all set to be put back out Wed morning. Luckily I had already taken the day off work so I'll have all day to set up. Forecast here is few showers, mostly before 8 am. Hopefully that holds. Modified my plans a bit, had intended to put up a 10'x20' carport in the driveway, cover w/ black plastic and set up a few scenes inside. Moving all that to the garage instead so I can work for the next two nights. 

As for hunkering down for the storm, not so much. I work for the cable company, so I'll be out in the wet the next couple days doing our best to make sure that yer interwebs, phone and tv keeps working. That is, as long as the power holds out.

Stay safe, all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> Thanks Ghost of Spookie....I just posted a video of my haunt and the bat is around 5:26......It's a 4 foot pnuematic cylinder that rides on top of a board for a guide and the bat is attached to that on the bottom of the board....It moves so fast that people seem to duck as a reflex....The first person triggers it so the second person is usually the one it gets....It worked out well I think......ZR
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3tHE2Om3U&feature=youtu.be



I am in awe of what you had planned ZombieRaider. To think the kids won't get to see that and more this year because of the weather is a halloween crime. The kids got robbed, no two ways about it. Wow. I recognized scene setter panels, props from Spirit, etc., and simply can't express well enough what a wonderful job you did incorporating all of these things into a fabulous haunted house. I think I may even have that bat you used and love how it works as your scare. I'm sure it packs a "surprise", which is something from just this video I see you have nicely worked into your haunt scenes throughout. Very nicely done. Dang Sandy! Would have loved to see a video of the kids going through it.


----------



## cheou812 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say to all in the Northeast, that we here down in Florida are praying for you all. We have had our fare share of hurricanes. But this one for ya'll has REALLY crappy timing! Gather your supplies, fill your gas tanks, (if there is any gas left) collect your favorite alcoholic "spirits" and HUNKER DOWN! Be safe!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Well, they cancelled the Halloween Parade.
> 
> We showed up to get everything organized and the workers were standing in from of where we line up and start with signs "Parade Cancelled". This is the first time that I can ever remember that they have cancelled the parade. It wasnt raining that bad. It looked like most of the entries were either prepared for the weather or was making preperations. Some people were already lining up along the streets setting up canopies so they and other could enjoy it.
> 
> This stinks.



@@Shadowbat, I heard from my parents that the parade is rescheduled to Friday? Think they heard it on TV ...my parents live in your area and I mentioned I heard from someone on here that it was raining and the halloween parade was cancelled. That's when they told me it was rescheduled. They laughed and wanted to know if I knew they just took out the garbage! Anyway, hope everyone who was there for the parade today can return for the new date whenever it is.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The rain never came today....Just the high winds. I've scaled back on some things. Forecast sez 70%chance of rain and high winds on Halloween. Hope the storm will change course and head east....fat chance....


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahhhhh, I guess I spoke too soon. It's 0700 on Monday and its raining like a big dog already. So far, not much wind. Good thing I took everything down yesterday! Oh well, the party on Saturday was a blast!


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

I reallllllly hope Halloween isn't affected by this. Where I live, Halloween was canceled last year due to a freak snowstorm that knocked out power for almost a week starting on the same day, the 29th. Now this? 

Fortunately, I've been keeping an eye on the Weather Channel, and it seems like the worst of it will be today. If we make it through today and tomorrow morning, there's only light showers on Wednesday. Let's hope.

I live in CT, by the way.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is another one that took everything down on Saturday. I had so many people come by and tell me that they miss the cemetery and say they are sad but understand the reason behind it. Like most people here I rather have it safe and use it next year than have my stuff all over the state. They say Halloween day here should be partly cloudy so I did keep some props I can put out for the TOT's. On to next Year.


----------



## ScaryCanuck (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I'm heading out this morning to take down all my decorations So far Sandy is behaving just as predictors have said. Massive winds and rain don't mix well with decorations, especially styrofoam tombstones. Looks like Halloween could be cancelled this year. Bummer. Mother Nature played the trick card this year


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

So here we go!!! VERY windy & rainy here!!! Backyard is starting to flood....


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Shadowbat, I heard from my parents that the parade is rescheduled to Friday? Think they heard it on TV ...my parents live in your area and I mentioned I heard from someone on here that it was raining and the halloween parade was cancelled. That's when they told me it was rescheduled. They laughed and wanted to know if I knew they just took out the garbage! Anyway, hope everyone who was there for the parade today can return for the new date whenever it is.



I just called the organizers about this and they said its trying to be rescheduled for next weekend. We wont be able to participate if they do though as thats my first day back to work and our pace vehicle will also be unavailable, as well as most of the participants.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Here it is Monday morning in Jax. Would you believe it. We're getting the effects from this massive storm. Right now winds gusting to 30 mph. but it's 49 degreees good lord. My cemetery arch and columns are still hanging in there but I've lost two tombstones during the night and ole John Doe was blown into the cemetery. I feel for you guys up north. Please take care of yourself and once this passes let us know your ok !


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

i took down my yard haunt all together. I wouldnt want to deal with the aftermath of the destruction. Its a sad day but i know it was the right decision. Looks like sandy is heading right for us. rain in new york city on the boardwalk is already 5 inches and rising. On the island where i am were expected to get some flooding and winds of aprox. 80 mph
Stay safe everyone ride it out!


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Batten down the hatches guys and gals!!! High winds and rain even in Michigan. Looks like it's going to be a wash out this year.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Thoughts & prayers go out to all of you affected by the storm. Hoping it dies out before too much damage and power is lost.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've officially bagged my haunt for this year . There's a slight chance that the rain may end by Wednesday afternoon, so I'll play it by ear, and maybe set out a few props (at least my tombstones).


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

It is so discouraging. We had a scheduled TV shoot for a local news channel for Sunday morning. 
I worked all day in the rain Saturday to prep for that. We had about a 10 hour break from the rain overnight, which allowed the news crew and about 50 ToT's here Sunday morning. Then the rain started again and I had to move the more delicate stuff inside again.
Today/Tonight the forecast is for strong, damaging winds so I think i'll have to take down the graveyard and see how the next day plays out.

It's possible that Sunday was our Halloween this year, which is better than nothing, but still very sad.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

forgive the double entendre, but Sandy can blow me... be safe people.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I feel so bad about this storm coming right at Halloween and ruining it for so many members here. What a letdown to wait all year for your favorite holiday, only to have it snuffed out. Just not right.

It's just like last year when so many members got that freak snowstorm.

This better not become the habit from now on. So depressing........


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Gonna be freak weather in Idaho on Halloween night, too. 70 degrees and clear skies. Maybe my fog will work this year.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

ctarpey said:


> i took down my yard haunt all together. I wouldnt want to deal with the aftermath of the destruction. Its a sad day but i know it was the right decision. Looks like sandy is heading right for us. rain in new york city on the boardwalk is already 5 inches and rising. On the island where i am were expected to get some flooding and winds of aprox. 80 mph
> Stay safe everyone ride it out!


I am on Long Island as well, and as a tough decision it was, Saturday night I finally made the right decision to pull what little I had already set up inside. I just had some lights out and my electrical cords were run already. But I pulled it all in. My Magic Mirror was mostly set up as well, but since that is in a vestibule, I just pulled my electronics out yesterday and left everything else set up. The vestibule is completely glass covered with its own door, so everything should be safe inside.

I know it seems like the storm will be past us by Wednesday, but I am not sure how rainy and/windy it will still be. Then there is the issue of cleanup and FINALLY I can then think of resetting some of my Halloween things out...but I will not be able to do it all. And that is IF we keep power.

BTW, being from the island yourself, have you ever heard of a possibility of the community rescheduling Halloween for trick or treaters? I know I never heard of this happening before on Long Island. But I am sure that if things are still bad on Wednesday that there would be quite a few disappointed TOT's out there. But I have read that for some towns in PA and even Ohio that they have already rescheduled the day.



DaveintheGrave said:


> I feel so bad about this storm coming right at Halloween and ruining it for so many members here. What a letdown to wait all year for your favorite holiday, only to have it snuffed out. Just not right..


No it isn't right. As I said above, I started to get curious about a rescheduling of Halloween in light of events here, in the event of Wednesday being a total loss. But I never heard of anything like that happening here on Long Island, but then again we really never had a storm like this on Halloween. Sure we had some wind, rain, and even snow before, but not a Hurricane. 




> It's just like last year when so many members got that freak snowstorm.
> 
> This better not become the habit from now on. So depressing........



Yeah, it is depressing. I started my Halloween yard displays back in 2009 and that year was very windy out...so much so that I couldn't put out my lighter weight props. The same happened in 2010. I put on a singing pumpkin display that year and had to screw all the pumpkins down to a piece of wood (yes, I had foam pumpkins, not real ones). Last year (2011) we had some snow, but it was only a little bit and most of it was gone by the time I opened up for the night. Strangely enough, that night was the most pleasant of all Halloween nights. But yet that snow storm was there and did ruin it for other East Coasters. Ok, so 2012 comes and guess what...a hurricane. So now I am like WTF, can't we cut a break and get a nice full clear day for Halloween? It kind of makes me wonder what is next for 2013, perhaps a tornado?

One thing about all these storms is certain though. I don't think I would ever get to the stage of putting on a full yard haunt. I have heard too much with those that have done so this year only to have to take everything down because of the storm. I think if I do a full haunt, I am going to have to set it up in some kind of building so this way everything would be safe inside in the event of bad weather outside.

Well, the wind and rain has picked up here on LI considerably today. Unfortunately I had to run out because wifey didn't tell me we were totally out of eggs. Luckily I managed to get the last dozen at the Dairy Barn that is up the street. Already I saw a couple of trees were down in the school yard across the street. When I came back I noticed that the door to the furnace shed came loose and was swinging back and forth in the wind, so I had to reinforce that. So this turning out to be a bad one guys.

I am just hoping things will clear up by Wednesday morning. It seems to be so as the storm did pick up some speed during the night and expected to landfall tonight rather than Tuesday afternoon. From the look of the models the storm will be way upstate NY by Wednesday 2:00am. So I am hoping the wind / rain will die down enough on Wednesday to put some Halloween decorations out and carry on with at least some of my display.

We will see.

Right now (Mon, 12:27pm) I am looking out my window and it is pretty bad out. Luckily I am spending this time with my family. My son's school was cancelled today and tomorrow and my wife doesn't work. I, myself am on vacation for the whole week. So we are all together. We are just going to stay in until Wednesday and make the best of it until the storm passes.

I will be keeping in touch here. I think I am also going to work on my scare box, even though I highly doubt I am going to use it this year.

Such a sad turn of events for this year.

So be safe all.

Try to have a good afternoon!

Geo


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I feel so bad for everyone that will be effected by Sandy, as of now I officially hate the name Sandy at least until after Halloween. And I know saying well there is always next year just makes it worse, who wants to wait until next year when you have prepared all this year for Halloween. They are saying 64 high and 43 low for me with no rain I shouldn't be that lucky.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wanna know how I know this thing is bad? My work actually closed!! The last time they closed was for the blizzard a couple of years ago.

The Feds closed, all the schools closed for today & tomorrow, my work closed, the Gov. declared a state of emergency, but we also know it's bad or gonna be bad when our Metro systems shuts everything down from trains to buses, same for the local county bus. The last time that happened was in the blizzard a couple of years ago.

What bugs me are the naysayers. Just because it's not THAT bad out there right now doesn't mean it won't be by 3PM or later. Someone is gonna b*tch & moan that they should've had a half day of school, so & so could've gone to work, etc. etc.

The pressure readings on this thing are super low. Katrina was 920mb, this one is at 946mb right now. The lower the pressure the worse the storm. There's a blizzard warning for central VA & WV, this whole thing is just a mess.

That said, I'm still finishing my Audrey since I've got the time to finally finish it now. Put together about 30 goodie bags yesterday with some leftovers just in case.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in central VA just south of Richmond and our latest forecast has improved to steady rain and 30-50mph wind gusts tonight and tomorrow, with clearing tomorrow evening. The Halloween forecast is for partly cloudy and breezy by mid day with high temps in the upper 50s. I'll have to work on it all day, but I should be able to get everything back up in time for ToT and even add a new display in the front window that I have been working on in case I couldn't set back up the full display. Only thing that can stop me now would be a power outage. Keeping my hopes up I can still do this thing. At least there IS hope now. I really feel for you guys further north though. Tough pill to swallow.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kevin - LOL!!!

About 4 hours now till landfall!!!!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

It's just starting to get bad here now in NY. 2 consecutive years of bad weather. I'm hoping I can salvage some semblance of Halloween if we don't lose power.

Halloween 2011









Halloween 2012 (where props once stood).


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for all of you affected by Sandy, it must be so disappointing! Stay safe, and we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Our state has now been declared a disaster area!!!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

We're going to suffer from Frankenstorm Sandy here in Western New York too. It's been raining non-stop since Friday afternoon and it is expected to rain until at least Thursday. Not to mention the 50-70 mile per hours winds they are predicting starting tonight through Halloween. Still debating even bothering to finish the lighting in the yard and setting up the props typically that is all done by now. I have a feeling this Halloween is going to be a waste. Even if I am to get the stuff up, I wonder how many kids are actually going to show up!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish I had written down who had posted try using velcro strips on tombstones. I tried it this year and with all the high winds over the last week it has really worked fantastic! It's been the only real success with the storm this year.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Forecast is for tomorrow is 90% chance of snow.....I'm taking down stuff this afternoon...shoot.


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

My stuff is now down. Winds are now picking up here. More rain too. Found where my roof is leaking after the dry wall fell from the ceiling. That should be fun to fix.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We took our display down this morning.  I'm so glad that we really paired it down this year because I will be able to get everything back up on Wednesday if the weather gets better. 

Rainy and VERY windy here. Can't even believe that the worst has still not hit....


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe i am too optimistic i only took down the light stuff and expensive stuff here in poughkeepsie ny 2 years in a row for beastly weather sucks. the good point my party in the graveyard went well saturday night 

the down side i have buckets of water for drinking and flushing toilets at the ready . hope this doesn't go as bad as last year where 1/4 mile from me had no power for 10 days


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

friends of mine whole town is under water right now on long beach island on the jersey shore


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The wind just keeps getting worse, this is unbelievable.......

So glad we spent 9 hours packing everything away yesterday. It was sad and exhausting work but well worth it.

Most work has been called off for tonight, not for my hubby. He still had to drive in to his job. My kitty and I are just going to sit here listening to the tree limbs as they fall


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

My thoughts are with everyone being affected by this storm, speaking as a former Florida native who was all too familiar with hurricanes. And for those who drink, make sure you have plenty of adult beverages on hand  (haha, well, at least that's how my friends and I got through a couple of storms) stay safe everyone!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I left just a couple of things out yesterday as I thought they wouldn't get affected........WRONG!!! My white vinyl fence just blew over breaking the stakes holding it down & broke a tombstone in half......my cherub pedestal was immersed in water (the hole was filled with water) so I knew it wasn't long, so took it down. Cleared two of the storm drains on our street to allow water to flow.....

If you are in the path of this storm............TAKE YOUR DECORATIONS DOWN NOW!!! So you don't lose them!!! It's bad & getting worse!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

brooksfamilylights said:


> My stuff is now down. Winds are now picking up here. More rain too. Found where my roof is leaking after the dry wall fell from the ceiling. That should be fun to fix.


The wife should be excited....new color of paint...which means new carpet and new furniture....Ohhh that's gonna hurt!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> I left just a couple of things out yesterday as I thought they wouldn't get affected........WRONG!!! My white vinyl fence just blew over breaking the stakes holding it down & broke a tombstone in half......my cherub pedestal was immersed in water (the hole was filled with water) so I knew it wasn't long, so took it down. Cleared two of the storm drains on our street to allow water to flow.....
> 
> If you are in the path of this storm............TAKE YOUR DECORATIONS DOWN NOW!!! So you don't lose them!!! It's bad & getting worse!!!


I'm whinning and I don't even live on the east coast....You folks got it bad...Halloween would be the last thing on my mind. The more I think about just sh*tcanning Halloween, the better I feel. The sooner its over, the quicker I can start on next years stuff.....(what a twisted thought)


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> The wife should be excited....new color of paint...which means new carpet and new furniture....Ohhh that's gonna hurt!


Shhhh don't give her any ideas!!!

This has affected two rooms.. the room below also has ceiling and wall damage. Gonna be a long winter...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I didn't take anything down - nothing I can't do without should it happen (Terra's tombstone has been safe for awhile), and if they hold up through the storm, they'll be a pick me up when the sun does come up again.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Jukingeo Sandy Update on Long Island.

Ok, they are basically saying the this thing is going to get bad from around 6:00pm on. It is 6:30pm and the lights are starting to flicker now. Wind is VERY bad. The garbage cans have all clustered in one corner next to my car and the shed.

I called my parents and 10 minutes ago they lost power. I reported the power outage to LIPA (our power company) for them. This is bad news because this is decreasing the chances of having a Halloween on Wednesday as I hold the event at my parent's home. So there is a good chance there will be no Magic Mirror come Halloween. I might have to resort to a back up plan if LIPA doesn't get power back to them soon.

The way things are going here, I may end up loosing power as well. I urged my wife to make dinner early in the event the power does go out.

Thusfar they are saying it will stay this way up until Midnight before it starts dying down. LIPA is saying they will have crews on the road tomorrow morning to take care of the outages which is a good thing. I am going to keep checking with my parents to see how they are doing.

Looking on the map of Long Island, there are widespread outages all over the island, many thousands are out of power already. Looking out my window I already see trees down at the school yard...several sections of their fence has blown down. Our backyard fence isn't looking to good here either.

Well, I am going to post this before I loose power as well.

Everyone sit tight and hope for the best. It's a bad one!

Good EEEEVening.

Geo


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

It sucks you folks in the US are getting the bad weather, hopefully something good happens and that crap dies down by Halloween.

In Canada we are getting tons of rain and hopefully it lets up come Halloween, in the last five years we've only had one bad Halloween where we received some light snow.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> I didn't take anything down - nothing I can't do without should it happen (Terra's tombstone has been safe for awhile), and if they hold up through the storm, they'll be a pick me up when the sun does come up again.



I didn't either. My fence and about 30 tombstones are still standing strong thanks to my double rebar and 45lb test fishing leader wire anchor system. Have gusts between 40 to 50 and besides a little wiggling (knock on wood) they are doing ok.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to make the difficult call to take down the graveyard and the shelter.
The graveyard is relatively quick to put up (and especially take down). If Wednesday is OK, it'll go back up for the day.

The shelter is allot of work and now that it's down, that's it for this year. I'm really saddened by that since I loved the cover and the creepy element it provided.

I hope next year I can really take advantage of it.

Next year is such a lonnnnggg wait. 

I want to make sure the inside walk through is functional, so ~30% of my stuff is put away now.

Damn you Sandy!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Close to losing power here, too. Lights are flickering pretty often. My hometown had planned outages starting at 8 PM because they built the power plants in flood zones. Streets a few blocks away from me had forced evacuations and the beach down the road was entirely flooded at low tide this afternoon. It looks like this is shaping up to be the worst Halloween ever in Connecticut.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

They announced on the news that they may postpone TOT until the weekend, when the weather is looking great! They won't make the decsion until tomorrow but all may not be lost. The hard part is that almost everything is packed up and it will take me some time to get it all out and put it back up but I'll have three days to do it.. I'm up to the challenge if they move it but otherwise will just scrap most of it for the year.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

We're getting LOT's of wind and LOT's of rain.....I like being on top of the ridge because I don't have to worry about flooding but the wind sure does kick....LOL....I've spent most of the evening watching updates on TV of the coast line and checking facebook to see how everyone is holding out.....The lights have been flickering alot....Stay safe everyone....ZR


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, NW Indiana here. Expecting to see sustained winds of 25-35 mph with gusts of 40-50+. Leaving everything up, damn the torpedos! 

Should be back to normal for TrT Wednesday night, so the show will go on if i have to pick up the pieces or not. 

Hope everyone back east stays safe and makes it through with minimal damage. 

Happy Halloween


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Update from central Connecticut.

Halloween chances are looking a lot better now. A lot of people around here still have power, and the storm is quickly weakening and also moving further and further away from us, which is good. The weather itself hasn't been terrible, at least not around here, and it's going to be dying down by tomorrow morning. The forecast for Wednesday is only morning showers, as of now, so it seems that Halloween might actually be happening this year!

Though, I wish I could say the same for everyone else in the region, who will be affected by this storm.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lambdadelta said:


> Update from central Connecticut.
> 
> Halloween chances are looking a lot better now. A lot of people around here still have power, and the storm is quickly weakening and also moving further and further away from us, which is good. The weather itself hasn't been terrible, at least not around here, and it's going to be dying down by tomorrow morning. The forecast for Wednesday is only morning showers, as of now, so it seems that Halloween might actually be happening this year!
> 
> Though, I wish I could say the same for everyone else in the region, who will be affected by this storm.


Great luck! Hope things go well in your area and ToTing isn't rescheduled. As long as trees aren't taking out a lot of power lines, you should have a great Halloween night.

I'm in Greenwich. This is what things looked like in my neck of the woods before we even got to high tide.







Thankfully that flooding occurred on the other side of town!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

In SE Pa. and right now we're getting the strongest part of what we'll see. Winds are kicking at 50 to 70 I would say. Rain is steady off an on. It's always incredible and scary seeing what Mother Nature can do. Friends of mine were in Delaware to get their boat out of water and their community was under water. They waded and drove through a foot or two to reach a motel. Stay safe.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Brother just take care of yourself and get through this.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Update 10:00pm Babylon, Long Island.

Ok, it seems like the wind has already shifted directions and is hitting the south side of the house rather than the north. Also I have noticed that the wind is dying down a bit. The lights have been more stable as well and the flickering has slowed down.

So far from looking out the windows, the damage seems to be minimal. A couple of down trees and missing fence sections over by the school and some aluminium siding was peeling off the neighbor's shed. About a dozen garbage pails are floating around in the streets.

That is the good news. The bad news is that my parent's lost power to their home. The houses across the street have power and the houses on their side going down the block have power, but the houses going down the back side, where they get their power from, is all out. I hold my Halloween Display at my parents house, so with no power things are suddenly not looking good for Halloween.

A glimmer of hope is on the horizon though as when I last checked in with my parent's, my mom told me she saw a couple of LIPA trucks already roaming around the neighborhood. So at least they know what is out there.




Lambdadelta said:


> Update from central Connecticut.
> 
> Halloween chances are looking a lot better now. A lot of people around here still have power, and the storm is quickly weakening and also moving further and further away from us, which is good. The weather itself hasn't been terrible, at least not around here, and it's going to be dying down by tomorrow morning.


That is good to know. Looking at the storm's path it is kind of hooking around Connecticut and will shoot for Maine, but by then it probably be just a simple wind storm. I will say that we did get hit pretty good here on Long Island, especially around 6:00 - 8:00pm. But it is easing up quite a bit now.



> The forecast for Wednesday is only morning showers, as of now, so it seems that Halloween might actually be happening this year!
> 
> Though, I wish I could say the same for everyone else in the region, who will be affected by this storm.


I guess it was good that the storm picked up speed and didn't linger around the coast as they initially thought would happen. It made landfall a day early. So hopefully by later tomorrow I could start cleaning up and by Wednesday morning start putting things back out for Halloween. The only major issue is the power. Will LIPA have power restored to my parents house by then? With 610,000 people out of power right now, that is difficult to say.

So once again it will be a waiting thing.

But overall I would say it looks like the situation is somewhat improving for inland Babylon, LI. But I am just speaking from what I see here in my house. Things might look different when I get up and about tomorrow and check out the neighborhood first hand. Then I have to go out and see how my parents are doing.

Oh! On a good side note, I did manage to finish my scare box and it is working great. It totally is 12 volt based and runs off of an AC power supply. This did get my gears turning and I am curious if I could swap that out for two lantern batteries, well if so, I just might still have something for Halloween if my parent's power isn't restored in time.

But as I often said the past few nights, we will see.

Have a good EEEEvening all and hope everyone will make it fine through the storm and hopefully will still have power. 

Geo


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

My warm wishes go out to our members and your families on the East Coast affected by Sandy. Be safe!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Still going strong here in MoCo MD. I don't wana jinx us but...we still have power. No word on my work but the Feds are closed tomorrow so the husband will be home. So far the wind has been NUTS! Never seen it this bad. 

I did get most of my Audrey done. I'm hoping work will be closed tomorrow so I can finish her.

Off to bed & hope we're still intact come the AM.


----------



## Breaker Mahoney (Oct 13, 2009)

Every member, their families, and friends affected on the East coast by Sandy. Be Warm and Safe tonight.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Kardec251985 said:


> Great luck! Hope things go well in your area and ToTing isn't rescheduled. As long as trees aren't taking out a lot of power lines, you should have a great Halloween night.
> 
> I'm in Greenwich. This is what things looked like in my neck of the woods before we even got to high tide.
> View attachment 140108
> ...


And fortunately, it looks like that isn't the case. I mean, I haven't been around town yet to see the damage, but considering that only around 1,000 customers are without power, and the winds are basically nonexistent...it's pretty safe to say that most of the town is good to go! Again, wish I could say the same to all of the other people affected by the storm who probably won't have such a quick recovery.

Crazy picture, though. Hope everyone was alright.





> That is good to know. Looking at the storm's path it is kind of hooking around Connecticut and will shoot for Maine, but by then it probably be just a simple wind storm. I will say that we did get hit pretty good here on Long Island, especially around 6:00 - 8:00pm. But it is easing up quite a bit now.


Yep, the hook got larger and larger as the day went on. Good for us, bad for the people in its path. I haven't checked the weather channel just yet, but hopefully the storm has at least diminished significantly for those people.




> I guess it was good that the storm picked up speed and didn't linger around the coast as they initially thought would happen. It made landfall a day early. So hopefully by later tomorrow I could start cleaning up and by Wednesday morning start putting things back out for Halloween. The only major issue is the power. Will LIPA have power restored to my parents house by then? With 610,000 people out of power right now, that is difficult to say.


Not sure what their current status is, but I'm sure it will be a much quicker restoration than it seems. As long as roads are clear and winds don't go above 40mph, the crews are able to work on restoring power. At least, that's how it is in my state. I'm sure it's the same deal for New York and Long Island. I don't think it'll take too long.

On another note, does anyone else think this will sort of be a buzzkill? Even though for some people it ended early with minimal damage and Halloween is a go, I feel like a lot less people will be participating in Halloween festivities. Obviously there will still be trick-or-treaters and the like, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's significantly less this year.

Anyway, I hope everyone else is staying safe and makes a very quick recovery!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I can start putting my display back up this afternoon. We have wind advisories till 6PM, but everything has been far less severe than predicted so far. Our governor is probably going to postpone actual trick or treating in the state due to all the displaced families and down power lines. Safety first. Might be his first decision that I agree with his entire time in office.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

wind picked up strong here last night. Woke up this morning and found my cauldron display blown over, a couple tombstones broken, and a sign destroyed. Not too bad I guess. Rain is still coming down pretty good and the wind is so so. I cant imagine what the coast is going through.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Today in Montgomery county PA things are returning back to normal. I only had my power go off 2x last night, each time was about 1min. 
I tried to call my mother in Doylestown,PA but phone line are down so I could not get through. 
I hope everyone was as lucky as me. And for those who were not. My prayers and thought go out to you and yours. Be safe everyone.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Woke up this morning to the trees still standing, not many branches down and we do have power!! Couple things got blown around the yard and we had to take down the rest of the decorations during the storm, but I'm hoping to put some back up today if it stops raining and it's not too windy....


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

We got lucky! The winds died down last night and I never lost power. Looks like I'll be able to set up something for tomorrow (of course that means I have to bust my hump to finish my giant spider rebuild).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw the photos on this link this a.m. of flood and wind related damage around the New York/New Jersey area (photos uploaded by various people). Some areas really got hit and I can't imagine how many days it will take to dry some of these places out. Halloween will be far from some people's minds. Can you imagine living in one of those apartments that lost their facade? Heart goes out to all of you guys that were affected. Glad to hear from our members that a lot of you got by without much damage and minimal power outages. Still think we are waiting to hear from a number of our Long Island folks who I think probably lost power and haven't been heard from since before the storm. Looks like NJ and Pennsylvania really got socked with torrents of rain. Haven't heard if my aunt's place in PA got flooded, she (in her 80s) was going to stay at a hotel for a few days to be closer to others.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

My condolences to everyone on the upper east coast who got hit the hardest


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

We got VERY lucky. Over 70% of our area is without power but we somehow managed to escape the storm without ever losing ours. Our satellite dish however was not so lucky. The weather today was decent enough that we were able to put back up some of our decorations. Although most will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon when the wind and rain is forecasted to be out of our area. I'm just grateful that we didn't suffer any major damage. Praying for all of those who did.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Update: The Aftermath, Babylon & North Babylon LI

Ok, feller's. It is Tuesday now late afternoon and I wasn't able to log on to these forums for most of the day...it was down. But I just saw that it came back up and give y'all an update of what is currently happening.

When I last left off, my parents were without power, but I still had power. Well, at around 10:00pm the winds and rain seemed to die down and then boom, the power went out. So I stayed up a little bit having a late night snack with tealights lit on my living room coffee table. At around 10:45 I decided to call it a night. One of my sons woke up and was upset that the nightlights in his room weren't on. We tried to explain to him that the power went out, but he was too busy crying. I figured that I would put the tealights I was using in the living room in their room to use as a night light. Just as I was getting them, the power miraculously came back on. We all then went to bed.

I fell asleep hard...probably tired from all the disappointment and preparations for the storm. This morning, my wife said that the power went out and back on two more times during the night. While she was making breakfast I decided to check in with my parents.

When my Mom got on the phone, she said, "Son, you are not going to be happy. The neighbor across the street had his tree fall AND break the power lines, there were wires all over the street". My heart sank considerably and then I lost connection with my mom and couldn't get her back on the phone. I told my wife that after breakfast I was going to go over to their house, which I did.

Outside the initial outlook seemed to be good as my neighborhood only had a few down trees and none were blocking roads. The school yard had a couple trees down and part of the fence was blown away. Some of the houses had the siding ripped loose. When I got to the main avenue, there seemed to be a large amount of traffic ahead, so I took the back streets in, hoping that the roads would be clear. One or two streets I could see had a tree down, but for the most part, same thing, couple trees/limbs down, some siding peeled off the houses.

Turning down the first side street to my parent's home there was, in the distance, a large tree that totally blocked the street, luckily that tree didn't affect me. Then I made the next turn that I normally take to my parent's home and things started to look bad. There was much more than just peeled siding and blown fence sections here. For one, the first down tree I came across was laying totally on top of a house. However, it appeared that the house was intact. Going a little further, I came to the tree that my mom was talking about. It was blocking the intersection, but I could see how it got all the wiring in a tangle. I turned around and went the back way around...all the while hoping that was clear. Luckily, it was.

Getting to my parents home, the downed tree looked worse from that side. The roots from the tree were so deep that it actually lifted up a whole section of the sidewalk which was now vertical. The tree was leaning across the power cables and it snapped the phone lines, cable lines and the all important high tension wire. The remainder of the HT wire was laying across the wires that ran to my parents home which was drooping considerably considering the tree pulled the poles forward towards the street quite a bit. As such the wire services from the two houses in back of the tree were completely ripped from their mounts.

Looking at the damage, it does seem very bleak that everything would be cleaned up and power would be restored to my parent's home. Now my parents home in general escaped almost unscathed. There was some tree debris throughout the yard, but the largest casualty was the gate to the backyard which was completely torn from its mount. A solid 2x4 mounting was completely snapped in half and the gate was thrown onto the patio about a good 20 feet from the original location.

My parents still had their gas stove working, so they had a means to heat up food and water. Their furnace was out as that requires electric, but the air is pretty warm and their house was warm too. I did invite them to my place for the day, but they refused. So I took a few pictures and once again I crossed my fingers and said that I would be back again tomorrow morning. Hopefully the situation will improve, but as I said, right now it looks bleak. I don't think they will have it all fixed by tomorrow night. With over 610,000 people out of power, they obviously have to take care of the hardest hit first before they get to the smaller neighborhoods.

Once again, we will see...





Lambdadelta said:


> On another note, does anyone else think this will sort of be a buzzkill? Even though for some people it ended early with minimal damage and Halloween is a go, I feel like a lot less people will be participating in Halloween festivities. Obviously there will still be trick-or-treaters and the like, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's significantly less this year.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone else is staying safe and makes a very quick recovery!


That is a given. I don't think I will break any attendance records this year even if I still had power at my parents location. But with the big mess that is sitting right in the intersection by my parent's home, I seriously doubt any level minded parent would allow their kid to go anywhere near that mess. So even if quite a few tots are out, I don't think they would even approach the house...especially the side where I have the Magic Mirror display. That is where the whole wire mess is out in the street.



trentsketch said:


> I can start putting my display back up this afternoon. We have wind advisories till 6PM, but everything has been far less severe than predicted so far. Our governor is probably going to postpone actual trick or treating in the state due to all the displaced families and down power lines. Safety first. Might be his first decision that I agree with his entire time in office.


I wish I could say the same, but when I saw the mess first hand today...downed tree AND power lines right in front of my parent's home, my heart just sank and I went back home. I am probably going to make up a sign for those that do come, "Sorry, cancelled, Blame Sandy". I don't know...I am still hoping for a miracle.



Shadowbat said:


> wind picked up strong here last night. Woke up this morning and found my cauldron display blown over, a couple tombstones broken, and a sign destroyed. Not too bad I guess. Rain is still coming down pretty good and the wind is so so. I cant imagine what the coast is going through.


Thusfar, my house looks good, no damage, even my parent's house is fine with the exception of having no power, but the street out in front / side is in bad shape due to the downed tree and wires. I seriously doubt I will be able to hold my event for this year.



Pumpkinhead625 said:


> We got lucky! The winds died down last night and I never lost power. Looks like I'll be able to set up something for tomorrow (of course that means I have to bust my hump to finish my giant spider rebuild).


Lucky Lucky. I didn't fair so well with my location as I mentioned above. I am still hoping it is fixed by tomorrow night though.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw the photos on this link this a.m. of flood and wind related damage around the New York/New Jersey area (photos uploaded by various people). Some areas really got hit and I can't imagine how many days it will take to dry some of these places out. Halloween will be far from some people's minds. Can you imagine living in one of those apartments that lost their facade? Heart goes out to all of you guys that were affected. Glad to hear from our members that a lot of you got by without much damage and minimal power outages. Still think we are waiting to hear from a number of our Long Island folks who I think probably lost power and haven't been heard from since before the storm. Looks like NJ and Pennsylvania really got socked with torrents of rain. Haven't heard if my aunt's place in PA got flooded, she (in her 80s) was going to stay at a hotel for a few days to be closer to others.


I'm from Babylon, LI Overall it doesn't look too bad here. You do have your fair share of downed trees and siding that ripped loose from houses, but my house and my parents home pretty much came out with little to no damage. The biggest casualty is perhaps the loss of power at my parent's home due to a fairly large tree that fell down across the street and took out the power lines. I have my doubts that it will be fixed in time for tomorrow night. After all the power company probably has larger parts of the power infrastructure to fix first, then most likely they will go tot he areas that have the largest number of people out of power first. THEN they will finally get to the neighborhoods. They have to cut the tree apart, reset the poles and THEN finally rewire the street with a new high tension cable. Quite a bit of work if you ask me. As I said above, it will probably take a miracle to see the power restored to their home by tomorrow night.

Thus I am pretty much preparing for Halloween to be a total loss this year. I am still hoping, but it does look bleak.

Hopefully most of you faired better and are able to reset everything back out today and things will go as planned for tomorrow.

Have a good EEEEEvening.

Geo


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Lost power at my home around 8:00 PM last night and it's still out. Went to work because they have power here and there's nothing I could do at home. Trees and power lines down everywhere.

We lit the entire house with tea lights last night. Thank God Sally bought hundreds of them over the last 3 years and I have plenty of batteries in reserve. It's going to be dark for quite a while according to all of the reports. My entire town is without power.

Now it's time to leave work and go home to the powerless house. I guess we'll be eating all the food in the fridge for dinner tonight.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

This year, it's a complete wreck. The wind is so strong, we had to remove allll tombstones and cut 90% of the haunt. No maze, no tunnel, no side and backyards of the house.. very depressing. I already packed and brought into the basement 30 bins of stuff, since we won't be able to almost use nothing. I am not sure we will even use our animatronics, due I am scared of them falling on the floor hard, due to the wind. I am so depress about everything right now.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bummer weather for Halloween, and beyond in some areas. What a mess. Our daughter is stuck in the dorms at her college on Long Island with limited power. Sounds like they are keeping her safe though, thank god.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

My haunt has been cut down by 40%. I'm glad I took some photos....I learned most of my zombies are not waterproof and they will not participate this year....Yes its sad......But on the bright side, I did get to set up and people did stop and see it so....I'm ready to tear it down get ready for next year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

current forecast for tomorrow for us is overcast skies with periods of rain. wind is only supposed to be around 18 -20 mph. Depending on how it is in the morning I may throw up the canopy to give us some area of movement so we can set a couple things up and do some haunting for those that do come out. Fingers crossed. I want to save some of whats left of Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We really dodged a bullet. Still raining here but it's just a steady, very cold light rain. Not sure what I'll put up tomorrow since it's so wet & horrible outside. I'll run Hallowindow & put some stuff in the windows but I don't know about the rest. I'll be watching the weather tonite to see what my plans are going to be.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Well here in central VA the winds let up by noon so by 1:00 I was out in a very light misting drizzle getting everything back up. Took me about 3 hours and by the time I got done the sun was trying to peek out from behind the clouds. My graveyard and witch scene is back up, and I even had time to slap together a skeleton wearing a leather jacket to put in the front window to add to it. Gonna run a sound/light check as soon as the sun goes down to verify everything is 100% for the trick or treaters.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We faired pretty well. Had 3 sections of our fence come down...but never lost power...which a lot of people in our area did. Repaired the fence and need to check the weather for tomorrow to see if it's worth putting our display back up or not. What a complete pain in the arse this year huh? I am so starting to send it out into the universe that next year is going to be absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

My weather for tomorrow is the same as ShadowBat's....40% chance of rain at 1800 hrs, wind gusts up to 20 mph......

I'll take it! 

Things are looking brighter!


----------



## z0mbieglitter (Aug 11, 2012)

Halloween is "cancelled" here in New Jersey. Our house hasn't lost power and any damage but the other towns around us have. The governor was thinking of "rescheduling" Halloween  At least I wouldn't have spent all the money on my costume and get to put it to use if it's postponed.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That blows...You can't re-schedule Halloween...Frankly, its Un-American....


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, it looks like for the last bunch of you that posted, it seems that Halloween is still on for you. Thusfar, nothing has changed by my parent's home. Their part of the neighborhood is still out of power, the tree is still laying across the power lines, and those lines are still laying in the street.

I am really starting to loose all hope that there will be a Halloween at that location. After all, even without power, as long as you have the people, the TOTs coming, you still would have a Halloween. The thing that has me loosing hope is that unless a miracle happens and the power company cleans up that mess tomorrow, no right minded parent will let their kids near the houses that are affected by that downed tree. Being a father of two, I know I wouldn't let me kids near that mess. So no Tot's, no Halloween.

I am already thinking about putting up a sign outside the vestibule. "Sorry, Magic Mirror closed this year - Blame Sandy".

What a really sour turn of events.

Geo


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We lost power for about 20 hours but it's back on. No real damage, but holy crap the winds were bad, 50 to 70 mile plus. Trees are down all over, places closed, many people with no power, and I'm sure there are a lot of flooded basements. TOTs will come tomorrow night as scheduled. Hope everyone has a great Halloween in whatever capacity they're able to celebrate it. A few scary movies and stories can always help set the mood too.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

My town just cancelled the annual Halloween costume parade. They seem to be leaning towards cancelling Halloween rather than rescheduling. I don't give a damn. The display goes up tomorrow and my students know they can stop by and get a tour of the haunt.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I just finished setting up my lighting leading tot's around the side of the house to the door. We normally leave the gate locked so I'm waiting till the day of to decorate over there and unlock it. It's been breezy since the weekend, here in Florida, because of the storm. I've had 3 tombstones blown down but that is nothing compared to...

My heart is heavy when I think of the devestation that Sandy has caused. And for the all the Halloween lovers who spend so much time on their fav holiday only to have it ruined this year.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

NJ's Governor announced a little while ago that he will be signing an emergency order rescheduling Halloween. The date will be announced tomorrow. That means more time to expand the haunt for the big night.

Here's the article. http://www.northjersey.com/news/rec...ristie_urges_towns_to_postpone_Halloween.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

trentsketch said:


> NJ's Governor announced a little while ago that he will be signing an emergency order rescheduling Halloween. The date will be announced tomorrow. That means more time to expand the haunt for the big night.
> 
> Here's the article. http://www.northjersey.com/news/rec...ristie_urges_towns_to_postpone_Halloween.html



Wow, Christie Saves Halloween! The kids will love him (and parents who shelled out tons of money will too along with stores that have been shut down and couldn't open to sell off the rest of their halloween stock which hopefully isn't under water). Sounds like a win-win for all. Halloween lives! 

IMO rescheduling is way better than cancelling. Unfortunately from what I'm seeing and hearing in the news, there seems to be an awful lot of people who aren't in a position to care either way.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

If there's one thing Christie has handled well as governor, it's natural disasters. He's dealt with two unexpected blizzards and two major hurricanes now and his top priority is safety. He was going to announce the new date today but I'm guessing he wanted more time to talk with experts about recovery time. Some towns want to reschedule for this weekend but I don't see it happening that soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jukingeo, saw that as reported by LI Newsday of Long Island Power's 1.1 million customers, 933,000 lost power. Wow. Report said maybe another 100,000 might get it back by tonight but that still leaves a huge amount in the dark. No word yet from Shockwave or Ctarpey so assume they are in the dark.

Sorry to hear your parent's house has that downed tree in the street. Fortunately it didn't land on any houses. I hope if ToTing gets rescheduled that you'll be able to be there.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello and Happy Halloween To All



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Jukingeo, saw that as reported by LI Newsday of Long Island Power's 1.1 million customers, 933,000 lost power. Wow. Report said maybe another 100,000 might get it back by tonight but that still leaves a huge amount in the dark. No word yet from Shockwave or Ctarpey so assume they are in the dark.


Yes, that is correct. Supposedly, LIPA is fixing the main lines and substations first, they started this yesterday and already they have restored some power to bring that number down to 892,000. Obviously hospitals, police and other emergency facilities need to be restored first. Then they have to get the train running again after that they can finally get to the neighborhhoods. Given that the city had closed down most of the crossings (bridges and tunnels), extra work crews weren't expected to get out here until later today.

All in all it is highly unlikely that power would be restored to my parents house anytime soon. 



> Sorry to hear your parent's house has that downed tree in the street. Fortunately it didn't land on any houses. I hope if ToTing gets rescheduled that you'll be able to be there.


Unfortunately the powers that be here on Long Island have NOT made any rescheduling plans. They did urge TOT's not to go out in areas that have downed trees or wires. So for the most part it looks like they are trying to kill Halloween more then help it. I do have a funny feeling that TOT's will be out in the area anyway, at least in the day time. The main horseshoe loop around my parent's neighborhood looks good. There are two trees down by my parents...one is resting on the wires and another is laying on top of someone's house. (From the look of it though the house appears to be undamaged). The other tree is in the adjacent street and it too is laying on wires. However, there are a good 50 or so homes in the horseshoe loop alone...that is more then good enough for some Trick Or Treating. I am going to go there and check things out. If I don't see anybody out then I am going to back home....at least this area where I live has no downed trees or power loss.

Anyway, I posted this in another forum as my game plan for today:

Hello All,

Well, Halloween morning is here and I am feeling kind of down. I spent a good part of the evening watching the news and got a good look at what happened to the Jersey Shore and the southern area of Queens, NY that got hit with that massive fire during the storm. It certainly does put things into perspective that so many people are now without homes. My family ended up coming out of this very well even though Long Island was hit pretty good by the storm as well.

Prior to watching the news last night, I spent quite a bit of time on-line on the LIPA's (our power company) website. Basically in a nutshell it may be close to a week or even longer before power is restored to my parent's neighborhood. So in terms of my display that does rule out power and I am concern for my parents if the weather gets any colder. 

But in regards to Halloween, I did initially thought I could make do even without power, but given the situation of the fallen tree and wires right outside of my parents home I doubt any Trick Or Treaters would come near the place.

At any rate, I am going over there today to check on my parents anyway. My kids can still trick or treat in the forward part of the neighborhood as the roads are clear there and it is safe to walk. I am assuming the other kids will do the same that are in the neighborhood. I probably will stay there handing out candy myself until it gets dark. Then I probably will head back home. So overall it is just going to be a play it by ear day.

In trying to make lemonade out of the lemon called "Sandy". This is what I had in mind of doing today: Since the vestibule is mostly still set up for my Magic Mirror display, I am going to take down the Magic Mirror frame, but keep up the facade and curtains. I have a battery operated Jack-O-Lantern, and a pulsing crystal ball which I will sit on the table where I normally put all my electronic equipment to run the mirror. I probably will just put on my long hair wig and make my face up to look like a bum and I guess with the pulsing crystal ball, I will just put on some kind of whacked out fortune teller act or something like that. I can still deliver the candy down the chute like I normally do with the magic mirror. We will see (my favorite line the past few days), I am just kind of winging it for today.

At least the good thing is that I have some battery operated props for Halloween. Well, I better get going, with kids out of school today, I wouldn't be surprised that they will start Trick Or Treating early so as to make best use of the daylight. I don't anticipate much, if anything is going to go on late at night. Once it gets dark I am going to switch over to my place which still has power.

So that is the game plan for now. I am curious as to what others are going to do this Halloween, particularly those without power or those that are in a similar situation as myself. I would like to here how you made lemonade out of the lemon called "Sandy".

(Try To) Have a Happy Halloween!

Geo


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Good news for NJ residents. Chris Christie has postponed Halloween activities until November 5 in the state. That's another five days to adjust your plans and get ready for the big night. I actually just finished my modified, I don't know when Halloween will be, display. Now I can fix my big promo sign so I can put that back up and let people know when we're Trick or Treating round here. http://www.news12.com/articleDetail.jsp?articleId=338945&position=1&news_type=news

My town is robocalling everyone and telling them to trick or treat on Saturday, but that started up before the Governor made his announcement.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Our township has postponed until this coming Saturday. They are urging people not to go out tonight...but who knows. We'll be ready with a bowl of candy in case anyone does show up. I didn't even think to look at the township web site so I have to assume that there are other people out there that haven't as well.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh, this is a good one. My town claims Chris Christie told them to cancel all Halloween celebrations. There will be an official Trunk or Treat on Saturday afternoon in front of town hall instead. The joke? On the Patch website, the article published a few minutes before said Halloween is moved to Monday by executive order of Chris Christie. So, I'm going to go repaint my promo sign to say "Come Trick or Treat on Saturday!" and keep the display up until Tuesday morning.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Wait, a minute here! The weather's fine in my part of New Jersey! You mean to tell me that the kids aren't coming? Give me a break! I hope they have sense to come out. It's Halloween!

Phooey! He wants to wait untill Monday? If I were going trick or treating I wouldn't let that stop me. 

This should be a township decision, not a state wide "declaration" or whatnot. But ultimately, it's a personal decision.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Had a good amount of kids tonite despite the prior storm!! Wasn't sure if anyone would come out or not.....many many adults told me how sad they were I had to take down the decorations & how they hoped I didn't lose it! They told me how great it looked over the past month.

Warmed my heart to know how many people enjoy the decorations!!!!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

jenscats5 said:


> Had a good amount of kids tonite despite the prior storm!! Wasn't sure if anyone would come out or not.....many many adults told me how sad they were I had to take down the decorations & how they hoped I didn't lose it! They told me how great it looked over the past month.
> 
> Warmed my heart to know how many people enjoy the decorations!!!!!


Yeah!!! We did too! Lots of kids and parents said they loved what we put back up and were glad we decorated again...


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Update: It isn't over until the fat lady sings.

Hello All, I am back once again with another update on events since Sandy in both Babylon and North Babylon, Long Island. When I last left off, I was heading out to my parent's home which is currently out of power due to a fallen tree that severed power cables as it came down. The bad thing about this was that the tree was right across from my parent's home. With a main high tension cable laying right in the street, I didn't think anyone would come near the house in regards to Trick Or Treaters.

Ok, so we left my place at around 12:30pm this afternoon and the radio still was chiming about NOT to travel, NOT to go trick or treating. I just dropped an 'S' bomb and changed the station. Once I arrived at my parents house, the first thing I noticed was the the high tension cable from the downed tree was no longer in the street, but nicely curled up at the base of the pole it was last attached to. Apparently a report I put in last night to LIPA about the down cable went through and someone moved the cable. Ok, so that was some good news, but cable in the street or not, I told my wife to take the kids trick or treating down and around the block away from the downed tree.

While I figured my kids would have been the only ones going down the street TOTing in the area, one of our neighbors pulled up and her kids came out of the mini-van all dressed up and started to Trick Or Treat too. At least that was a reassuring sign for my wife. I said, "See, Sandy didn't stop them". 

For a long while I sat on the main stoop and just didn't do anything. My kids came back in less than an hour and they didn't get too much. One thing I forgot was that mostly everyone was at work. But those with kids were home because the schools were closed.

I went to my Magic Mirror display and removed the mirror frame and all the lighting and wiring. I left the rest as I wasn't in any rush or mood to take it all down. It was all very depressing. 

Later on, I was talking to one of my neighbors saying that I probably was going to pack it in for the day after we had an early dinner. I was disappointed and was ready to take my kids home and said we could trick or treat there since my house had power in Babylon.

Just as I returned to putting some of my wires away, I had noticed a town dump truck came. I noticed the driver was speaking on the radio. Then another dump truck came, and this was followed shortly by a pickup truck, a front loader and a cherry picker. A guy hopped out of the pickup truck, chainsaw in hand. I was like "YES" and I shouted back to my mom, "They are going to cut the tree up".

Now, you know what they say about making lemons from lemonade and a famous line in show biz is that it isn't over until the fat lady sings and for THIS Halloween, I didn't hear any fat lady singing yet, so I stuck around for a while watching the crew hack apart the tree that was laying on the power lines. It was getting close to 5:00pm and I put the order in for two pizza pies from the local pizzeria. They said the pizza would be ready in 25 min, so while I waited I continued to watch the crew take down the tree. This is where things started to take a turn for the better and that glimmer of hope returned. All of a sudden I started to see a few small GROUPS of TOT's up and about. They came to the house and I just handed out candy in the normal Halloween fashion. Another small group I saw was making rounds just as I hopped in the car to get the pizza. The crew was almost done with the tree by now and I figured I could come down that street on my way back.

I got to the pizza place and unfortunately I had to wait as the pizza wasn't done on time. It was understandable as I am sure many people are eating out now since they don't have power and the pizzeria got back logged. When I left, I was amazed at what I saw on my return trip home. On both main roads leading back to my parents house, there were SEVERAL LARGE groups of TOTs that I passed. I was like YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! Apparently the people DID listen to the spirits of Halloween and not those crummy radio announcements that told them to stay home. HALLOWEEN WAS ON BABY!

Getting home, I came down the old way I normally do, and the road was clear and the tree was all cut up, and the work crew gone. So I choked down a couple slabs of pizza and began to execute my "Plan B", which I mentioned in my prior post. I set up my tealight candles, my pulsing crystal ball. I had a battery operated Jack O Lantern and I had two small LED gooseneck "Eye" flashlights that I set up. I strapped open the vestibule door and put my Candy---This way arrow sign out (to guide TOTs from the front door to the vestibule door). I then proceeded to get into 'costume'. I put on my long hair wig and I made a lucky find in my Halloween bag. I found one of those Mardi Gras feather masks. BONUS! I didn't have to make up my face. So with the feather mask and long wig, I became the 'Cool Dude Swami' (I know, I know....laugh as you may but believe it not I was trying to figure out what my character was the whole night myself).

As soon as I was set up, the groups came and came. I couldn't believe how many people came out despite the storm, warnings, and trees down. In between groups I had some toilet paper roll "eyes in the bushes" that I made up that work by using glow sticks (MANY A SHOUT OUT TO THE FELLOW THAT POSTED THAT IDEA HERE, IT WORKED OUT GREAT!!). It was a great inexpensive prop idea that worked wonders without power. My twin boys had the honor of putting them in the large tree where my 'electric' eyes had been.

From there my boys 'wanted to help' and ended up sitting next to me as I did my Swami Dude spiel. As the night went on, I was surprised at how many people actually cared about my setup and were asking about the Magic Mirror. Naturally, while in character, I explained that with the power out and due to closures of the railroad, Vlen the Magic Mirror couldn't make it out this time. The people got the idea.

I didn't keep count of the TOTs that came as I normally would have done and despite starting late we didn't have too bad of a turn out under the circumstances.

At about 7:15, I received my last group. My boys went inside at that point as it was getting cool out. I stayed out until 7:45pm, but by then I could clearly hear the fat lady singing. I knew this was the best I was going to do for this year. I had everything cleaned up by 8:00pm and by 8:30pm, I bid my parents well and went back home.

Oh! While the night was not clear, it didn't rain all night and it was very calm out...all night.

All I can say is this...it really isn't over until it is over and sometimes miracles do happen. I walked into Halloween very down, but it was the TOTs that came and everything just changed.

Thus under the circumstances Halloween was a success.

I will have pictures AND video of Halloween 2012 posted very soon.



jenscats5 said:


> Had a good amount of kids tonite despite the prior storm!! Wasn't sure if anyone would come out or not.....many many adults told me how sad they were I had to take down the decorations & how they hoped I didn't lose it! They told me how great it looked over the past month.
> 
> Warmed my heart to know how many people enjoy the decorations!!!!!


Ditto here. As I explained above, the SAME thing happened to me. Way more people came than I expected, and many did ask about my Magic Mirror.



halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Yeah!!! We did too! Lots of kids and parents said they loved what we put back up and were glad we decorated again...


Same here, a neighbor came out and was amazed at my tenacity and said to me that she thought I was going to nix Halloween altogether. I was like, "Nope, I had a plan, I wasn't going to let the TOT's down. If TOTs were going to be there, then so would I". I reassured everyone that the Magic Mirror will be back next year barring Mother Nature doesn't send us another humdinger like she has been doing.

So it wasn't a bad night after all. I certainly DID make lemonade from a Sandy....errr a a lemon. And it wasn't over until the fat lady sang.

I am hoping others have had similar Halloween stories like this to share. It is really nice with things turn out in the end. Hoping DOES help.

Now all have to do is hope that those without power get it back soon and hope that those that have lost their homes in this nasty storm will have a speedy recovery and rebuild as soon as possible. For us it was just a loss of our 'optimum' Halloween night, but for those people it was much much more.

Anyway everyone have a good EEEEEvening.

Geo


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I got about 100 tots tonight. I was able to set up within a few hours and everything went off without a hitch. Only problem is my night time photos all suck. I dont know what I did wrong, but every shot I took was out of focus and blurry. Here is one I took just after setting up. 










And one I took at night.










If any one knows what I did wrong please let me know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*This Sandy News is Too Weird but Apparently True*

Checking email and news before heading out for dinner tonight and saw this news article, at first I thought it was a halloween prank but apparently not: skeleton unearthed due to Sandy

Night here has gone pretty well. Haven't figured out how many kids yet but by the sounds from the neighborhood the kids had a good time, and no rain here yet. We are expecting a day or two of it but seems to be holding off at least for now. Hope to take stuff down before it starts.

Hope most of you were able to enjoy the night, hope the rest of you will be celebrating when things are cleared up enough to be safe and power is back on.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

OctoberDream said:


> I got about 100 tots tonight. I was able to set up within a few hours and everything went off without a hitch. Only problem is my night time photos all suck. I dont know what I did wrong, but every shot I took was out of focus and blurry. Here is one I took just after setting up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a fairly new Kodak camera that does the same thing. For some reason, at night, I have to hold the camera VERY still. The camera lately has been doing other weird things such as locking up without notice. I may have to send it out for service which I am going to regret doing, I know. However, the camera still takes great videos.

BTW, really NICE headless horseman. How do you store something that big?



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Checking email and news before heading out for dinner tonight and saw this news article, at first I thought it was a halloween prank but apparently not: skeleton unearthed due to Sandy


Yes, I read that too. I thought it was well timed that something like that happens during Halloween. But it goes to show you what happens in real life. As I recall there was a movie about a situation where a graveyard was moved, but they only moved the headstones and not the bodies. The end result of that movie was an entire house was sucked into a temporal vortex.



> Night here has gone pretty well. Haven't figured out how many kids yet but by the sounds from the neighborhood the kids had a good time, and no rain here yet. We are expecting a day or two of it but seems to be holding off at least for now. Hope to take stuff down before it starts.
> 
> Hope most of you were able to enjoy the night, hope the rest of you will be celebrating when things are cleared up enough to be safe and power is back on.



I guess you were affected by Sandy as well? Yeah, we had no power at my usual 'haunt' location, but we ended up making lemonade from a lemon and had quite a few TOTs despite the situation.

Geo


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pictures from Sandy*

Hello All, 

Well, as promised here are a couple of pictures of that tree that was causing so many problems for me. (The first picture shows a tree down in the adjacent block). The second picture shows the tree that was causing so much heartache for me for Halloween. The third pictures shows the high tension wire that snapped and ended up on top of the service to my parent's home. Note how low that service wire is drooping. The last picture shows the house that ended up with a tree on it. The house is the same style that my parent's have and it is few doors down from them. Luckily, on close examination ,it appears the house only has some damage to the gutter and not to the roof. The family is OK.

As of yesterday afternoon, tree crews had eliminated the downed tree across the wires. From there it is evident that the wiring needs some major work in order to restore power to the area.

Enjoy!

Geo


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

*Outside of no power, the only casualty at my parent's home.*

Oh, almost forgot, this was really the only damage that was received at my parent's home (outside of the power issue).

That is the gate to the back yard thrown some 20 feet on to the patio. You can see some bird houses that were knocked out of the tree as well.

The siding as well as other structures/fences on the property came out intact.

I will post pictures/video of my Halloween night once I get them uploaded from my camera.

Geo


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

> If any one knows what I did wrong please let me know.


I'm no expert, but in my experience a tripod is almost mandatory for low light photos with a digital camera unless you have a really, really nice camera. I just set mine on a step ladder to take night time pics. Use whatever low light/night setting your camera has. If you use the flash you will get a clear, but washed out looking photo and your lights wont but barely show up.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Half of our town is still without power thanks to Hurricane Sandy. There are poles and wires down on almost every road. We are being told we should have power back by Monday.  Thankfully I bought a generator before the storm, so we at least have lights and running well water. I ended up having to work most of the day yesterday, so I only had two hours to set up my front yard with a quick cemetery scene. We were a Halloween island in a sea of darkness. 

We ended up getting 150 TOT's, instead of our usual 250+, but that is not bad considering the damage and lack of power. Not bad going from an empty yard to this scene in 2 hours. I had to compromise and use caution tape around the scene, as I did not have time to install the fence.





































Eric


----------



## Opus (Oct 31, 2012)

I had 30 trick or treaters at my house here in Ct.


----------



## Opus (Oct 31, 2012)

I had 30 trick or treaters at my house in Connecticut.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Regarding people's night pics being out of focus and blurry..If it is too dark your camera may have trouble getting focus or keeping it..and since it takes a longer exposure time in lower light ANY slight movement makes it show up.And the more megapixels you camera has, the more these movements show up too.


----------



## Monster Matt (Oct 27, 2012)

i finally got my power back. idk how the rest of yous are doing


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

No ToTs for us this year...power is still out from Sandy. Too many trees and wires down. Pretty sure my town cancelled it this year completely. But the good news is there is going to be a trunk or treat a town over this Saturday-which I've never done before but at least I can decorate something, and since I'm stuck wiht tons of candy that is better than nothing  Can't wait for Halloween 2013!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Still no power for us until Sunday or Monday according to CL&P. The generator is getting a good workout when we are home.

Eric


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hostess Christie postponed trick or treat until Monday the fifth. We still have a chance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that sounds like a good idea. People still need to take care of their homes and neighborhoods and I'm sure many who can are busy volunteering and by the 5th people will need some kind of a break. I hate to see kids lose out on it completely. Sadly for many the cleanup will be ongoing for sometime. Glad to hear from many who have had power out.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Also regarding night photos, if you have the camera set to a night setting the shutter speed will be slow. The camera must stay absolutely still in that setting until the picture processes. The other thing to check is your picture size. The higher you have the mega pixel, the harder it is to get clear shots without a tripod. Try dropping the MP down a bit and see if your shots are more focused in general. Super high MP settings are not needed for great shots and it'll save a ton of space on your memory card.

Geo- wild pics. Glad all is ok and I hope power is restored for everyone very soon. I know, no power is really tough. But if you have a house without a tree through it and a car that wasn't crushed or didn't float away, consider that a black out is the best case scenario. Good luck to all.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Shockwave, glad to see you are back.



Shockwave199 said:


> Also regarding night photos, if you have the camera set to a night setting the shutter speed will be slow. The camera must stay absolutely still in that setting until the picture processes. The other thing to check is your picture size. The higher you have the mega pixel, the harder it is to get clear shots without a tripod. Try dropping the MP down a bit and see if your shots are more focused in general. Super high MP settings are not needed for great shots and it'll save a ton of space on your memory card.


Yeah, the camera I have is a cross between a quick shot and a DSL. It does have high Megapixels, but I think I already have it set to the lowest setting. For night shots without the flash you have to remain absolutely still. Using the flash it is better, but because the flash is so bright, it kind of drowns out any special effects lighting. You will see this problem when I post pictures of my 'eyes in the bushes' for Halloween night. However, earlier in the day all the pictures came out crystal clear. Also regardless of time of day, videos also came out excellent.



> Geo- wild pics. Glad all is ok and I hope power is restored for everyone very soon. I know, no power is really tough. But if you have a house without a tree through it and a car that wasn't crushed or didn't float away, consider that a black out is the best case scenario. Good luck to all.


Well, my neighborhood faired well with only a very short power interruptions, but my parents home, where I hold my Halloween display IS still in the dark. The tree is cleared, which they did on Halloween, but the problem with the pole wires remain. Their problem is very local too with only two trees down on the wires in the neighborhood, probably only about 50 or so houses out. What I worry about is that it will be some time before the power is restored to my parent's home. They are both elderly and with the colder nights coming I am a bit worried. I DID offer for them to stay at my place, but due to their age, they are both very stubborn and will not leave their house.

Yeah, I know we kind of ended up with a better case scenario as some people in Jersey and Breezy Point lost their homes completely during the storm. I heard some of the south shore LI residents also didn't do so good, such as in Long Beach and in Lindenhurst, where they had substantial flooding.

Anyway, I am working on my pictures of Halloween and should have them posted tonight.

Geo


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You can keep an eye on LIPA progress in your area-

http://www.lipower.org/stormcenter/outagemap.html

Check it often. Call them too. My daughter got power yesterday in an area that was done to 5-50 out, so low numbers don't always mean you'll be ignored. Hope it comes back on soon.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello ALL,

I have posted my pictures and video of Halloween here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/123782-halloween-display-2012-hip-swami.html

It is basically a recap of what I was talking about here. I have also attached pictures and a video of what I did for Halloween 2012.

Enjoy!





Shockwave199 said:


> You can keep an eye on LIPA progress in your area-
> 
> http://www.lipower.org/stormcenter/outagemap.html
> 
> Check it often. Call them too. My daughter got power yesterday in an area that was done to 5-50 out, so low numbers don't always mean you'll be ignored. Hope it comes back on soon.


Thank you for the info, but I have been checking the site often myself. I don't how the power outage affected your area, but given that it is very local in my parents neighborhood and it looks like quite a bit of work needs to be done to the wiring on those poles, I think it will be later than sooner that my parents get their power back. But I have been checking the LIPA site every so often.

There is some slight good news...the next town over, Bayshore, does have a crew assigned to it. It is possible that once they restore power to that area that they may come to my parents area. I do hope they get power by tomorrow night as the temperature is going to drop.

At any regard I am going to head back out there to pack everything up in the vestibule and also to bring some burgers over for dinner. 

BTW, you can follow that link above to my post to some pictures and video of my Halloween. It isn't much, but as I said, it was what I did under the circumstances.

Enjoy and have a good EEEEEEEvening.

Geo


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Power and Gas employees are just the greatest people. Many times they have to go out in the worst conditions; and every day many risk their lives to bring people our creature comforts that we really learn how much we appreciate when the system goes down. California is no exception to loss of utlities due to strong storms, earthquakes and even tornadoes and other incidents and our guys get tested all the time. Can't say that any of that compares to the amount of destruction out east however that I've seen on TV and the internet. Hope everyone stays safe and services are restored soon. Patience wears thin quickly. I was proud to hear that cargo planes from California were headed out to the east coast with needed utility vehicles and crews to help out.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

WARNING RANT-

Yes, thank you Obama for getting those cargo planes headed our way! It is true that we take electricity for granted and when it's out it's very hard to manage. And the crews all work hard to get it back up for everyone no doubt- and we are very grateful. But we in NY pay roughly double the national average for our electricity so it becomes more than the convenience. Rather, it becomes an expectation our high prices are buying something- something more than a spaghetti system tenuously patched back together each time there's a problem. We here in this neighborhood have our lines *under* ground and still at any given time, even when the weather is just peachy, it goes down or surges. It's management, not the line crews, I really hold suspect in why our massive costs have not bought improvements so maybe these types of things can be avoided- or at least improved. As it stands, the wonderful line crews will eventually get everyone back up. But two years from now you'll still be able to drive around and see obvious maintenance issues staring you in the face, right around the corner, such as tree limbs still not pruned from power lines. Substations being built in flood prone areas. Patch, patch, patch. And what is the thanks? Well, if we don't use as much electricity as expected WE pay for the shortfall. WE pay the yearly price increases. WE will likely not get a credit for the for the days our power wasn't being used...because it was blacked out. And WE will bare the cost increase for the catastrophe in the first place. I now have power and for that I'm truly thankful for the crews who made that happen. For the prices we pay, it's what we're purchasing. But so much more needs to be done to help avoid it with our dollars, not just pad many pockets. And I'll wager the exhausted line crews wouldn't mind either. It's either be proactive, or reactive. Each month we pay through the nose, it would be better to be proactive with those dollars.

In my opinion.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

This crappy hurricane ended up showing me that my display had gotten out of hand. 

We took every last item down Saturday, I mean there was not even a light bulb remaining outside. And it was a wise decision, I have never seen wind like that in all my life. Even the strongest of Santa Ana winds growing up couldnt compare.

Well even though the inside was all dressed up for the holiday it seemed so sad outside, especially with my neighbor still having all 20 some inflatables up......

So hubby and I decided to just set up a few items, I mean very few and put both skellys in my car in the driveway. We lined the driveway with the electric luminaries to light a path and kept the yard dark.

And lo and behold, it looked good and we still received compliments. Folks understood why we had to take down the cemetery etc. And they took notice of the few things we did set out much more than before. There was just too much to see so that nothing really stood out.

We have decided to dramatically cut back on the lights and concentrate on the cemetery itself.
Yesterday it was a refreshing change to be able to pick everything up in an hour.

Looks like I'll be hauling some stuff to the Goodwill next year


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

We finally just got power back tonight. I was out Tuesday afternoon putting out stuff. I wasn't going to let Sandy stop me from putting something together. We only got 3 ToTs Halloween night but we are supposed to have trick-or-treating on Monday.
I'm just happy we didn't get water here like we usually do when a hurricane hits or it would have been even worse.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

kuroneko said:


> We finally just got power back tonight. I was out Tuesday afternoon putting out stuff. I wasn't going to let Sandy stop me from putting something together. We only got 3 ToTs Halloween night but we are supposed to have trick-or-treating on Monday.
> I'm just happy we didn't get water here like we usually do when a hurricane hits or it would have been even worse.


Just about more than half the people on Long Island has their power back, but sadly my parents are still without power. Given that they are elderly, I am very concerned about the cold weather we are getting. Supposedly they should be getting their power back on Wednesday, which puts them over a week out of power at that time. They don't have electricity or heat right now, but they do have gas service, so their stove and hot water heater is working.

I am getting somewhat antsy about this now even though I know the power company is trying their best. I know that the power pole where the tree came down on is badly damaged and will have to do quite a bit of work to replace the main wire. 

I do check on my parents regularly and will visit them tomorrow night after I come back from work. They also have one neighbor that checks in on them and gets them milk and food. The one good thing about the cold weather is that my parents could store the food in the vestibule (like a natural refrigerator) and it will keep for a while.

I do hope that everyone else that is out of power is still doing OK and that they get power back soon.

As for I, I am doing ok as my house has power. I just been packing up whatever was left of my display yesterday and today. I still only have one Jack-O-Lantern in my living room that I have to put away. But that is it for Halloween 2012.

This will probably be my last posting here for this year as I am already thinking of the next big holiday coming up, Christmas. I usually do a small light show display for Christmas as well, but since I moved out of the basement apartment in my parent's house, running the show there isn't feasible. Last year, in my new place, I fell ill so I didn't do anything here for Christmas. But I might do something small for this year. The trouble with this location is that it doesn't have any exterior outlets, so that does put a damper on things for any kind of outdoor set up for both Halloween or Christmas. This is one of the reasons why I still did the Halloween display at my parents home. The reason why I still don't do it there is that unlike my Halloween display, which is just for the one night, my Christmas display runs for the whole month and needs someone to turn on the computer and lighting...stuff a little advanced for my parents to do on their own.

Well, anyway, that is it. I will be back next year and hopefully next year I can put on my Halloween display and you will then see the new items I built. I think the only other thing I might do is a Monster In A Box. I probably will start building that at around August next year. I don't intend to do much else as I did run way over budget for this year and really have nothing to show for it.

So, overall I can't say that this was a great Halloween, but it wasn't total loss. Sure I didn't get to do the Magic Mirror, but at least I did SOMETHING and Halloween was OK. So now I am hoping, for once, that we get a nice sunny, free from wind and rain for Halloween 2013.

Now it is time to switch over to Christmas mode and go over to the Christmas forums. Hope to see you all next year!

Jukin' Geo signing off for 2012

Have a good EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEvening.

Geo

EDIT: Monday (Nov 5) night 5:45 pm, just shy of 2 hours and 15 minutes of a full week without power, I witnessed my parents get their power back when I checked in on them tonight. A happy day it is for them today.

Hopefully those without power will get it back soon. LIPA Is down from the 910,000 out of power right after the storm to 235,000 as of tonight.


----------

